# فى أول يوم عمل (موضوع للمناقشه )



## المهندس إسلام (5 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو من كل المهندسين الفضلاء اعضاء هذا المنتدى الممتاز ان يعطونى خبرتهم وماهى الاشياء التى تجب ان تكون حاضره فى ذهنى فى أول يوم عمل كمهندس تنفيذ 
مثلا :
- ماهى الاشياء الاساسيه والاختبارات الحقليه الاساسيه ( خرسانه - تربه ....... ) التى يجب ان يعرفها مهندس التنفيذ 
- الواجبات التى على المهندس فى الموقع
- ماهى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى المهندس المدنى ليكون مهندس ناجح ومتفوق ومتمكن من عمله
وأى مهندس كريم عنده اى إضافه متعلقه بهذا الموضوع فأرجو أن لايبخل بها علينا
وشكراااااااااااا

أخوكم
المهندس : إسلام شعراوى


----------



## engramy (5 يونيو 2007)

والله موضوع وفكره ممتازه
بس فين الردود


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (5 يونيو 2007)

يجب ان يتسلح المهندس بكل من المواصفات القياسيه وكودات الممارسه والشخصيه القائده والايمان بالله اولا


----------



## zoma82 (5 يونيو 2007)

اولا عليك بالثقة ولو انته مش عارف حاجة اسال المهندس اللى اكبر منك لا تتكسف كلنا كنا هكذا ثانيا اى حاجة مش عارفها اوعى تسيبها من غير ما تعرفها ثالثا وانته شغال ابدء تقرء الكتب بتاعة الكلية من جديد صدقنى هتحسس احساس جميل جدا وهتلاقى الكلام اللى كان فى الكتب وانته مش متخيله اوى بقيت بتشوفه رابعا اوعى تنسى التصميم يا معلم فاهم خامسا عليك بقى بكتاب المواد علشان الخرسانة وكل حاجة عنها من اول الركام و ماء الخلط والاسمنت واهم حاجة اوعى تصب باسمنت سخن والا تبقى مصيبة لان تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء ينتج عنه حرارة ولو الاسمنت سخن ممكن السقف عندك يشرخ مهم جدا ماء الخلط يكون نظيف وتخلى بالك من اماكن ايقاف الصب وتخلى الخلة الخرسانية قوامها كويس زى ما بيقولوا الصنيعيية ملفوفة وتحاول تحفظ الالفاظ اللى بيقولها العمال وتعرفلك حبة مساحة علشان المناسيب والارتفاعات وتخلى بالك من الحديد واماكن ايقافه صدقنى الموضوع سهل ولذيذ بس محتاج منك حبة صبر وتبقى واحد مصحصح ولا تفعل الا الصح وما يمليه عليك ضميرك يعنى مافيش بقى غش فى المونة علشان نوفر اسمنت او حديد والحاجات اللى انتة عارفها الحاجة تتعمل صح فاهم وسلام ولا تقلق الموضوع بيجى واحدة واحدة


----------



## eng.amani (5 يونيو 2007)

*الصراحه موضوع كتير حلو *

*واناحابه اسال كمان *

*الهندسه المدنيه متعددة المجالات *
*كيف يكون المهندس المدني ملم بكل هدي المجالات وعارف اخر تطوراتها ؟؟*

*ولا كفايه يطور نفسه في مجال عمله ؟؟؟*

*كمان سؤال *
*مافهمت قصد المهندس عن الخرسانه الساخنه ؟؟*​


----------



## المهندس إسلام (5 يونيو 2007)

*كنت متوقع ردود اكتر من كده*

كنت متوقع الاقى ردود اكتر من كده
عموما احب اشكر المهندس زوما جدا على رده وعلى نصايحه
وشكرا


----------



## engms.2006 (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا بقي كارثه في الموقع
لو اتسالت سؤال من العمال بابقي عامل زي الغريق مش عارف ارد اقول ايه؟؟
مع اني بااااااااااااذاكر تصميم كثير بس مفيش حاجة بتثبت في بااااااااالي نهائي
كمان انا مش باعرف اقرا الميزان ( ميزان القامة ) ومش باعرف امته يكون الخرسانة وصلت سمكها الصحيح ولا لاء 
ممكن تكون ثقتي في نفسي ضعيفه شوية
وساعات اقول ازاي انا اخدت درجة البكالوريوس
كمان يا ريت حد يوفر كتب تنفيذ في مجال الخرسانة المسلحة علشان الواحد ما يبقاش عبيط في الموقع
كمان انا مش باعرف اظبط المناسيب حتي لو قرات الميزان
مش باعرف اقرا اللوحات الهندسية الانشائية نهائي
لقيت شغل حكومة جريت عليه علشان ا داري ضعفي الهندسي
بس سبته علشان حصلت لي مشاكل فيه بسبب عدم فهمي وعدم وعيي 
عموما ادعوا لي ربنا انه يتوب عليا ويهديني ويجعلني انسان كويس ومهندس شاطر بس ازاااااااااي اكون مهندس شاطر من غير ما يكون عندي قواعد هندسة نهائي
في الاخر اسف علي الاطالة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/سحر (21 يوليو 2007)

مع اني لسه معرفش ايه اللي بيحصل في الشغل ولكني متاكده ان لكل انسان ميزه ينفرد بها عن غيره لذا كن واثق من نفسك واكيد اكيد الحديثي التخرج اقل خبره من اكبرهم ولكن اكثر نشاط وهمه واكتر في حاجه مهمه اوي وهي اللي احنا عايزين نثبت لهم اللي احنا محل جداره وثقه


----------



## صلاحالدين (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
في اول يوم عمل كمهندس تنفيذ!!
اولا هل انت تعمل مع مقاول ام مع دائرة حكومية
مع المقاول(مش كلهم)!!؟؟ صعبة يريد بكل الطرق الربح وانت عندك مبادئ المهندس فعليك ان لاتخسره في سبيل ارضاء المقاول (لكي يعطيك اجرك) فلا للمال الحرام هذا اولا 
اما مع جهة حكومية فانت مرتاح نسبيا 
اما ماذا يصادفك 
فاول يوم في تنفيذ بناية (مثلا) هو اذا كنت المهندس الوحيد وبدون مهندسي المساحة ....الخ
طبعا تحدد اركان البناية اما من قبل الجهة المستفيدة او من قبلك انت وحسب حدود البناية مربع مثلا اومستطيل ...الخ بواسطة ثيودولايت
تسوية العرصة وحفر الارض وبسمك محدد من قبل الجهة المستفيدة وحسب الكشف (التندر)
تخطيط الموقع (اهم مرحلة) وتحديد مراكز الجدران والاعمدة 
ثم الحفر للاساس (سؤال)كيف تبقى المراكز وانت قد حفرت وذلك بواسطة المراجع references التي قمت بتثبيته طوليا وعرضيا وتصب بالكونكريت وتصبغ بالسبراي لكي لاتقوم اليات بالمرور فوقه وكسره (المراجع يشكل مستطيل جديد حول البناية وتبعد بحدود 2 الى 2.5م او حسب محددات الموقع وتحدد مكانها بحيث لاتمر الحفارة فوقها في حالى الحفر بالحفارة) لاتنسى ان تقيس المسافة من المراجع الى مركز الجدران,او اعمدة فهذا مهم جدا
وبع ذلك تسوية الحفر واعطاء حافات حادة للحفر
وبعد ذلك تبدا مراحل الاخرى حسب الكشف( فرش سبيس وكونكريت ضعيف فمسلح فبلوك مصمت والجدارن بالبلوك العادي والبادلو وجدران فوق البادلو بالبلوك المجوف والرباطات فالسقف.......الخ)
طبعا هذا ليس كلها في اليوم الاول لاتخاف هههههه
ولا انتو رايكو ايه ومنكم نستفيد
ارجو تنبيهنا عن نقاط نسيناه او احتمال لا نعرفه 
اخوكم صلاحالدين
تحياتي للكل
السلام عليكم


----------



## مشاري (21 يوليو 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...




عزيزى لا تزعل تاكد ان معظم المهندسين المتخرجين حديثاً مثلك
انا ملاحظ ان المهندسين من سوريا اقوى منا ليت حكومتنا تعرف شي واحد ان الدراسه بلغتنا العربيه افضل ميلون مره من الدراسه بالانجليزى 

اخى كلنا قابلتنا نفس المشاكل لكن الذكى هوه من يقذف بنفسه في القطاع الخاص اول سنتين ثم سيجد نفسه ملم بمعظم الاشياء التى ذكرتها لان كل الى ذكرته مااااااااااااااا احد علمنا عليها في الكليه


----------



## eng.amani (21 يوليو 2007)

طيب ياجماعة انا جديد مسكت شغل في رصف طريق وبصراحه عمري مانزلت مجال الطرق كل شئ بالنسبه لي كان جديد وحسيت كاني مابعرف شئماهي نصايحكم لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مشاري (22 يوليو 2007)

لا اعرف ما جنسيتك 

لكن ان كنت سعودى انصحك بالكتاب الاخضر هههههههه مو تبع العقيد معمر 
لكنه موسوعه من تاليف وزارة المواصلات السعوديه يا رجل شرح من كيف تركب طوبة الرصيف الى ان تعمل نفق او جسر 
كتاب من الفين صفحه واكثر وبالعربي وشرح الف باء لا يعاملك كانك مختص 
ان كنت سعودى لن تجده في المكتبه اذهب الى وزارة المواصلات والله العضيم اذكر دكتور الى كان يدرسنا نقل كان يشرح لنا نقطه فجاوبته عليها قالى كيف عرفت ؟؟ قلت قريتها في الكتاب الاخضر ذهل وقال كيف ومن وين جبته !!!!!!!! وبعدها علق وقال كتاب رائع وصعب الحصول عليه


----------



## الريح عبد العال (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## eng.amani (22 يوليو 2007)

مهندس مشاري ان كنت توجه الكلام لي فمشكور ع النصيحة ؟؟ولكني مهندسه اولا ولست سعودية ثانيا


----------



## هند2006 (23 يوليو 2007)

والله موضوع ممتاز 
يا ريت بقية المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة يدخلون ويفيدونا اكثر واكثر
لان اعتقد اللي بيعطوه بالكلية هو كسطر اول في مجلد الهندسة
والبقية كلها خبرة عملية في المواقع


----------



## براءة طفل (23 يوليو 2007)

الحقيقة موضوع رائع جدا 

انا اشكر صاحب الفكرة اولا
وثانيا ياريت يتفضلون اصحاب الخبرة من المهندسين بالتوضيح اكثر عن هذا الموضوع

فنحن خريجين حديثا والامور العملية هذة بصراحة تسبب لنا الارباك فهي غير الشئ الي ندرسه في كليات الهندسة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maseer (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا

بالنسبة للسؤال المطروح تتلخص إجابته بالآتي وعلى العموم:
1-بأي مكان تعمل تعرف أولا على الجو المحيط بالعمل من مدراء وموظفين وتعرف على الهيكلية التي يقوم عليها طاقم العمل
2-تأكد أنك تحمل المعلومات الصحيحة وتحتاج فقط إلى تطبيقها بالشكل الصحيح وهذا يعني أنك قطعت نصف الطريق
3-في البداية لابد من وجود مشرفين عليك ومن حولك لا تتردد بسؤالهم وإن كنت أفضل أن تسأل من هم خارج إطار عملك عن النواحي الفنية للعمل
4-لاحظ ثم لاحظ ثم لاحظ كل الخبرات المكتسبة تأتي من الملاحظة والإدراك فعليك أن تعيش البيئة التي أنت فيها الآن بكل حواسك لتتعلم من حولك كل جديد ولامانع من التسجيل في البداية حتى تتمكن من مهاراتك وخبراتك
5-العمل كمقاول يفرض عليك ضغوطا إضافية كما ذكر الزملاء آنفا تتغلب عليها بسهولة عندما تمتلك شجاعة القرار
6- اتق الله حيث كنت يجعل لك مخرجا ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

وأخيرا عذرا لأني كتبت بصيغة المذكر لأني توجهت بالنصيحة للعموم


----------



## إبن التل (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذه مشاركتي الأولى في المنتدى وأحببت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع لأنه فعلا موضوع مفيد للجميع وأشكر بداية جميع أعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات التي تفيد جميع المشاركين وتنمي خبراتهم ومواهبهم وأريد أن أبدأ بقولي أنه لكي ينجح أي شخص بعمله لابد ان يكون محبا لعمله وان يتمتع أثناء تنفيذه وهناك فرق كبير بين المهندس المشرف من قبل المقاول والمشرف الإستشاري من قبل صاحب العمل فردا كان أو حكومة واحيانا عندما تكون خبرة مهندس المقاول أقوى من خبرة المهندس الإستشاري فإن هذا يؤدي إلى سير العمل بسهولة ويسر أما عن البدايات فيجب على المهندس ان يعرف شيئا مهما جدا يعتبر خطوة أساسيه لنجاحه وفشله وهو أن يتعامل مع أصحاب العمل أو المهندسين المشرفين بالأوراق الرسمية الموقعه بحيث يقوم بعمل رسومات تفصيليه لكل جزء ينوي بدءالعمل به يبين طريقة التركيب والنوعيات والمقاسات بواسطة كروكي واضح يبين التفصيله مهما كان موقعها ثم يقوم بتقديمها وتوقيع الموافقه على هذه الجزئية وفي حالة طلب المالك او المشرف تعديلا في المخططات أو المواصفات يجب أن يكون بموجب اوراق رسمية 
يتبع


----------



## نبال (25 يوليو 2007)

انا خريجة جديدة اشرف على مسجد واجهت غش من قبل المقاول حيث اتفقنا على قوة خرسانة للاعمدة 300 وتفاجئت بعد الصب انها 250 فماذا اعمل وانا مهندس المقاول


----------



## civileng_amira (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

للمهندسة حديثة التخرج 

عزيزتى يجب عليكى أخذ خطوة جادة فى الرد على عدم التزام المقاول بالمواصفات لأنك فى الأول و الأخر المسئولة أنت و المهندس المشرف للعملية و يظهر أن هذا المقاول ليس مهندس و لأن المهندس يعرف جيدا أنه يجب الأهتمام بالخرسانة فى الأعمدة و بالحديد فى الأسقف و الكمرات

1- يمكن تقديم اعتذار عن العمليه لدى الجهة المشرفه و عدم اكمالها مع المقاول 

2- و لا تبينى له هذا إلا بعد تقديم الأعتذار لدى الجهة المشرفة ( اعتذار رسمى ) 

ملاحظة :

حتى لايلفق لك المقاول تهمه 

3- و بعد تقديم الأعتذار لكى الحرية يمكنك ابلاغ الجهة المشرفة و لو حتى ودى 

4- و لك الحرية فى نصيحة المقاول ايضا وانا أظن أن بعدها سوف يلتزم خوفا على سمعته

ملاحظة : أنا مش عوزاكى تقلقى لأن الخراسانة المسلحة لو 300 و أضفنا لها لتر ماء زيادة خطأ فإن مقاومتها هتقل حوالى 10 %

فلو الخرسانة 250 و خلطها جيد سوف تساوى خرسانة 300 و خلطها متوسط أو ردىء بس لازم تعملى اللى بقولك عليه علشان المقاول اللى يسرق فى الصغيرة يسرق فى الكبيرة

و ياريت يا أختى تطمئنينى عملتى ايه


----------



## civileng_amira (26 يوليو 2007)

إلى الأخت نبال :

السؤال كان غير و اضح فى هذا الموضوع و لكنك شاكرة أوضحتى السؤال فى موضوع منفصل و أنا أساند رأى مهندس عصام رزق 

تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفبق


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 يوليو 2007)

نبال قال:


> انا خريجة جديدة اشرف على مسجد واجهت غش من قبل المقاول حيث اتفقنا على قوة خرسانة للاعمدة 300 وتفاجئت بعد الصب انها 250 فماذا اعمل وانا مهندس المقاول



بكل بساطة يكسر الصب الصديم ويكون هناك يصب جديد


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (28 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع /اول يوم عمل 
1. مراجعة التصاميم كاملا وهل هي متوافقة مع الواقع من الخريطة الى الخنزيرة والى اخر شيء وصل اليه العمل وعدم ابداء رأيك الابعد الاطلاع على العقود والاتفاقيات .


----------



## المهندسة سين - قديم (30 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا لسة بدرس وحبيت اشارك معاكم بتهيألى ان الخبرة مش هتيجى بالنصائح المكتوبة ولكن بالممارسة واننا لو ماعرفناش حاجة معينة مش عيب اننا نسأل ساعات بنخاف نسأل علشان خايفين سؤالنا يطلع عبيط والناس تتضحك علينا بس لو فضلنا ساكتين ومكسوفين مش هنتعلم ابدا عندى فكرة واحنا لسة بندرس بيكون نفسنا ننزل نتدرب فى مكان موثوق فيه فلو كل دكتور فى الكلية اخد معاه عدد معين من الطلبة يدربهم ويفهمهم اكيد هنكتسب خبرة كبيييييييييرة اوى وهتزيد ثقتنا بنفسنا . المهندسة


----------



## مشاري (30 يوليو 2007)

المهندسة سين قال:


> السلام عليكم انا لسة بدرس وحبيت اشارك معاكم بتهيألى ان الخبرة مش هتيجى بالنصائح المكتوبة ولكن بالممارسة واننا لو ماعرفناش حاجة معينة مش عيب اننا نسأل ساعات بنخاف نسأل علشان خايفين سؤالنا يطلع عبيط والناس تتضحك علينا بس لو فضلنا ساكتين ومكسوفين مش هنتعلم ابدا عندى فكرة واحنا لسة بندرس بيكون نفسنا ننزل نتدرب فى مكان موثوق فيه فلو كل دكتور فى الكلية اخد معاه عدد معين من الطلبة يدربهم ويفهمهم اكيد هنكتسب خبرة كبيييييييييرة اوى وهتزيد ثقتنا بنفسنا . المهندسة




مستحيل دكتور ياخذك موقع عشان يشرح لك هناك
الا دكتور يخاف الله 

لا اذكر اننا طلعنا في الطبيعه الا بمواد المساحه فقط

كلنا عارفين ان اول سنه كانت سنه عامه وثانى سنه تبدء بالتخصص والجد

اذكر اول ما بدينا نتعرف على الكمرات والاسقف بانوعها قسم بالله انا كنا ندرسها وما نعرف شكلها في الطبيعه كيف تكون :67:


----------



## نبعة المدينة (30 يوليو 2007)

*نصائح لمهندسنا الجديد*

على ما يبدو انه ومن خلال سؤالك انك مهندس ناجح حيث ان تبدأ بالسؤال عن افضل الطرق لنجاحك هي بادره جيده وانك في اممسلك الصحيح 
والبك بعض النصائح 
1- اقرأ ثم اقرأ ثم اقرأ وحاول ان تنمي معلوماتك بالقرائه وانصحك ان تقرأ من مصادر عربيه وباللغه العربيه وان تبتعد عن الشكليات وان تقرأ في صميم الموضوعات العلميه. 
2- استغل الوقت الضائع فمثلاً عندما تكون مهمتك بسيطه استغل الوقت بالمطالعه 
3- ابتعد عن روتين العمل وحاول ان تعمل في مجال يكسبك خبرات جديده وطرق تفكير جديده
4- حاول ان تفكر دائماً بطريقه علميه وان تعود نفسك على التفكير السليم وبطرق علميه
5- عليك ان تتقن ألاصغاء وسماع وجهات نظر اخرى ولا تقاطع من يوجه اليك انتقاداً معيناً او وجهة نظر اخرى وان تعود نفسك على النقاش العلمي والهادىءوان تحاول اقناع الكل مستنداً على مصدر علمي ( المواصفات العامه او نظريه معينه او المواصفات الخاصه او العقد الموجود )
6- ان لاتستعمل كلمة انا عايز كده واستبدلها بكلمة المواصفات تقول كذا ..كذا ولا تكثر من استعمال كلمة خطا او صح بل اكثر من استعمال كلمة لايطابق المواصفات او يطابق المواصفات المطلوبه في العطاء واكثر من استعمال كلمة من الأنسب كذا اوان ذلك لا يناسب المطلوب
7- يجب ان تحب عملك وان يكون لديك نفس طويل وان لاتضيع وقتك في اشياء تافهه وان تعرف سلم ألأولويات في عملك 
8- قل دائماً كلمة الحق ولا تخاف احداً ورأس الحكمه مخافة الله وان عملك هو قبل كل شيء أمانه تؤديها


----------



## نوره2007 (1 أغسطس 2007)

_*طيب انا مهندسه لسه متخرجه السنه دى وطبعا مينفعش اشتغل فى موقع فانا عاوزه اعرف لمل اتقدم لوظيفه ايه الكورسات اللى المفروض اكون عارفاها عشان اقدر اشتغل فى مكتب واثبت جدارتى انا مشروعى كان عقود ومواصفات بس يا ريت مهندس يرد عليه ويقولى اعمل ايه وشغل المكتب بيكون عباره عن ايه لانى حاسه نفسى تايهه وجزاكم الله خير ارجو الرد السريع*_


----------



## صلاحالدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا" مبروك عليك التخرج يا بشمهندسة نورا
ثانيا" بالنسبة لشغل المكتب فهي كثيرة والحمدلله وهي كما يلي
...في معظم الاحيان نرى ان المهندسين المبتدئين يكون مشاركا ومساعدا لمهندس ذو خبرة كبيرة فيقوم المهندس المبتدا باحضار البيانات وعمل الرسومات الضرورية وفي بعض الاحيان قد يقوم باخذ البيانات من الموقع وتهيئته وعمل تقارير .....لا تستهين بهذا العمل فانه يعتبر مهم جدا ومن ثم تصعد خطوة خطوة الى ان تستلم المهام في تهيئة تصاميم كاملة
وخلال هذا المرحلة حاول ان تعتمد على نفسك في تعلم البرامج المفيدة في حقل اختصاصك 
ويجب ان تكون التعلم جوهريا وليس سطحيا بالنسبة للبرامج اي بمعنى اخر ونعطيك مثال فلناخذ برنامج السيرفر مثلا فتطبيق البرنامج هي ليس ادخال بيانات ثم Next...next الى تطبع صورة وتقول تعلمت السيرفر حاول ان تدرس باي طريقة قام البرنامج بالرسم والبرنامج اعتمد على اي طريقة في التشبيك وكيف يرسم السيرفر واي نوع من التشبيك هي احسن نوع للارض التي تحاول رسم الكنتور لاين له.......وهكذا لاي برنامج اخر (اوتوكاد, ساب, ستاد برو, كرافر, ناستران, اي بانيت,.......الخ) 
القصد من هذا كله ان في حال تعلم اي برنامج هندسي يفضل دراسة مستفيضة لكل خطوة والا انتو رايكو اي...
على كل حال انصحك ان تزور المواقع حتى ولو مع مهندس اخر مش لوحدك حتى تكتمل الناحية العملية لديك لانه مهمة جدا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمدفؤاد (2 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جدااا ومشكورين على ردكم الجميل والمفيد


----------



## Eng-spring (3 أغسطس 2007)

احببت هذا الموضوع وأود المشاركة
انا ادرس في دمشق والسنة القادمة هي سنتي الاخيرة وانا الان مليء بهموم مشروع التخرج ولكن هذا لا يغنيني عن هموم ما بعد التخرج وانا دوما افكر في لحظة التخرج والمرحلة التي تليها انا لا اخاف من اول يوم عمل بقدر ما أخشى الا يتوفر هذا اليوم بمستوى يلبي الحلم والطموح انا والحمد لله وبكل تواضع قوي هندسيا- كطالب - والحمد لله فانا من المتفوقين واحترف 3 برامج هما ساب وايتابس و safe واعمل جيدا على الاوتوكاد واتقن الانكليزية ورغم هذا انا اخشى الا اجد عملا مناسبا اتمنى من الزملاء الكرام الذين شاركوا او سيشاركوا في هذا الموضوع ان يرووا لنا تجربتهم في سوق العمل ولا سيما كيفية ايجاد العمل وان يسدوا لنا بنصحهم نحن زملاء المستقبل وشكرا.


----------



## حسن المؤمن (5 أغسطس 2007)

*أول يوم عمل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​في أول يزم عمل يجب ان تكون للمهندس ثقة بنفسه ولاعيب ان يستعين بخبرة المهندسين الذين سبفوه وان يكون حافظ المعلومات الهندسية الاكاديمية وكذلك يجب ان يكون له اسلوبة الخاص في التعامل مع الايدي العاملة وكذلك المشرقين


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

هند2006 قال:


> والله موضوع ممتاز
> يا ريت بقية المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة يدخلون ويفيدونا اكثر واكثر
> لان اعتقد اللي بيعطوه بالكلية هو كسطر اول في مجلد الهندسة
> والبقية كلها خبرة عملية في المواقع


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الليبي2008 (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخوانى اعتقد ان كل المهندسين حديثى التخرج يعانون من نفس المشكلة ولكن ماهى الاسباب التى ادت الى ذلك هل هو عدم الثقة بالنفس او عدم الثقة فى ما تعلموه بالكلية ومن المسئول عن ذلك هل اساليب ومناهج الدراسة بالكلية قاصرة وجامدة ولاعلاقة لها بالحياة الواقعية ؟ اسئلة تبحث عن اجوبة . وفق الله كل مهندسينا الجدد


----------



## المهندس إسلام (12 أغسطس 2007)

*بعد شهرين من العمل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا كنت طرحت الموضوع ده للمناقشه من حوالى شهرين كنت وقتها لسه مستلم الشغل وبجد كنت محتاج لأى نصيحه او اى خبره من اى اخ مهندس لأنى كنت عايز أبدأ بدايه مشرقه لأنى مقتنع بحكمه سمعتها من شيخ بتقول ( من أشرقت بدايته أشرقت نهايته ) 
دلوقتى احب طبعا بعد إذن اخوانى المهندسين الكبار انى اقول خبرتى اللى خدتها من الشهرين اللى فاتو دول خصوصا انى حاسس انهم سنتين مش شهرين
انا شايف ان اهم حاجه الثقه بالنفس فى كل المواقف وفى كل الاوقات حتى لو مش عارف
تانى اهم حاجه ان الواحد يعتبر نفسه لسه بيتعلم ولسه مبقاش مهندس ولازم يسأل عن كل حاجه واى حاجه بيشوفها ومش عارفها
تالت حاجه انه ميبصش للماده فى اول 3 شهور المهم يبص انه يشتغل فى شركه او مكتب شغال فى انشطه ومقاولات كبيره علشان يتعلم
وطبعا فوق كل ده لازم يتقى الله فى كل ثانيه بتمر عليه وهو فى شغله
ديه الخبره اللى انا خدتها من الشهرين اللى فاتو وقلت اقولها لاخوانى المهندسين فى المنتدى وبرجو من ربنا ان حد يستفيد من الكلام ده ولو بكلمه واحده
وشكراااااااا 
اخوكم
م. إسلام شعراوى


----------



## eljumbazy143 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شباب هل يوجد مرجع بالعربي ينقل لنا الخبرة؟؟
او اي وسيلة اخرى؟؟
انا لسه خريج و اعمل مهندس تنفيذ..انصدمت لما شفت واقع الدراسة غير نهائيا عن واقع العمل!!

كيف الحل؟..وبماذا تنصحون حيث انه المشروع الذي اشتغل به انا المسؤل عنه ولا يوجد احد غيري وهو عبارة عن فلل فخمه لغرض الاستثمار

ياريت تساعدوننا نحن المهندسين الجدد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## shartooh (14 أغسطس 2007)

الثقة اهم شي الثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقة بالنفس وحاول تكون طبيعي ولا تؤذن اذا انت تعرف شي وغيرك ميعرفة حاول اتكون ريلاكس ولاتخاف احنا بالعراقي انكول جيت يعني ارمي نفسك.


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (16 أغسطس 2007)

والله فعلا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## يوسف عبدالواحد (19 أغسطس 2007)

*الارادة والتحكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في اول عمل لك حاول ان تتعرف الى المهندسين والى مجموعة المشروع ولاتحاول ان تعطي اي توجيه واكتفي بالمشاهدة وحاول الربط دون كثرة السؤال لان المعلومات هي سوف تاتي خطوة خطوة وعليك ان تكون لديك الثقة بما تملكه وعليك ان لاتظهر بمظهر الذي لايمتلك شيء لان اخفاء ذلك يعطيك نظرة احسن من قبل الغير وحاول ان تتعرف الى الادوات (اليات .........) والى المباني المؤقتة والى العمل وهكذا فان العلاقات مهمة وان تكون صاحب ارادة وان لاتحاول ان تسيق الامور وكما لك ان تسال عن المخططات وعن جدوال الكميات وكذلك عن جدول تقدم العمل في اليوم التالي وحاول ان تعرف ماهو واجبك في المشروع واماهو الجزء الذي ستكلف به وحاول ان تقرء مخططاته وجداول كمياته وهل هو متقدم ام متخلف وماهي الاسباب وهكذا الامور في العمل​


----------



## md-salem (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد جدا فى هذا الموقع , وفعلا شئ عظيم ان نجد مثل هذه المواقع العربية التى تتيح للمهندسيين العرب سواء كانو شباب ام كبار ان يلتقوا ويتشاركوا الخبرات والمعرفة من اجل تطوير انفسهم وبالتالى الارتقاء بمستوى المهندسيين العرب . الف شكر للعامليين على هذا الموقع والمساهميين به , جزاكم الله كل خير
بالنسبة السؤال المطروح 
انا خريج 2000 عملت عمل حكومى مكتبى لمدةسنتين ثم اتجهت للعمل باحدى الشركات الكبيرة
يعنى لسه خبرتى على قدى والكلام اللى زملاؤنا ارسلوه اكثر من رائع واحب ان اضيف له الاتى :
1- حاول تتعلم من العمال و بالذات الصنايعية الكبار اللى معاك اسرار كل صنعة -طبعا بدون رفع التكليف بينك وبينهم - صدقنى حتتعلم كتير اوى عن كل صنعة
2-لو حضرتك بتقوم باعمال حفر عميقة ( اكتر من 5 م ) لازم تراعى نوع التربة وكيفية الحفر الأمن ( بدون حدوث انهيارات فى جوانب الحفر) يعنى مثلا تقوم بعمل جوانب الحفر على شكل مصاطب ,عرض المصطبة وارتفاعها يعتمد على نوع التربة كلما زادت قوة التربة كلما زاد ارتفاع المصطبة وقل عرضها . او استعمال سواند لاجناب الحفر ( حوائط ساندة مؤقتة من الطوب او الاخشاب او sheet pillingاو اى اسلوب طبقا لنوع التربة والعمق المطلوب ومكان الحفر والامكانيات المتاحة
3-لاتنسى استلام المواد بدقة واسلوب حساب كل مادة يعنى مثلا :
-الاسمنت لو شكاير يبقى بالعدد , اما لوكان سايب يبقى لازم تتاكد ان فتحات خزانات الاسمنت متبرشمة برشام المصنع و ان بيانات اليصال اللى مع السائق مضبوطة بالنسبة للعربية وتبتدى تحفظ كل عربية حمولتها قد ايه وبتملى لحد فين من خزانات السمنت فى الخلاطة المركزية ( تقدر تعرف منسوب الاسمنت فى الخزانلت ببساط , اطلب من احد العمال الصعود على السلم الخارجى للخزان والتخبيط على جدران الخزان -طبعا الفاضى حيرن اكتر من المليان) 
- الطوب بالعدد مع مراعاة نسبة الهالك ( فى الطوب العادى 20% ولكن فى بعض انواع الطوبالمفروض ان تكون نسبة الهالك اقل -و بالتالى تكون اغلى -لازم تبقى عارف النسبة دى و تتاكد ان الهالك لايتجاوز النسبة المفروضة
-بالنسبة للحديد انا كنت استخدم طريقة بسيطة و هى عمل حساب وزن السيخ لكل قطر حديد و 2عمال يعدوا السياخ ويبلغوك تقدر ساعتها تعرف وزن الحديد المستلم
-الركام بالمتر المكعب يعنى عرض صندوق العربية x الطول xالارتفاع
الخشب بالمتر المكعب
4- بالنسبة لجودة المواد راجع كتب الكلية فيها الشفا الى ان تكتسب الخبرة الكافية للحكم على المواد
5- لازم تكون فكرة عن المعدات الثقيلة اللى معاك فى الموقع بغض النظر عن وجود مهندس ميكانيكا لانك المسئول عن تحديد الشغل المطلوب منها ( وعيب يا بشمهندس ان سائق المعدة يظهرك كانك لا تعلم شئ عن المعدات)
6-خلى بالك من اجراءات الامن الصناعى ( كتتتتتتتتييييييييييرة قوى)
7-لا تتردد فى سؤال من هو اكبر منك لم يولد اى مهندس و هو خبيير
8- لاتتردد فى ان تكون حمبلى اذا لزم الامر ( لان للمهندس سمعة بيبنيها من اول يوم عمل )
9-المراجعة الدقيقة لمقاسات اعمال الشدد لان بعض المقاوليين يلجأ لتقليل المقاسات للتوفيير( 10 سم فى اى شدة تفرق كتتييييييير , صدقنى )
10- بالاضافة لكل ما اخبرك به زملائى ....................................... الف مبروك
ملحوظة : ارحب برسائلك و لا تتردد فى السؤال اذا واجهتك اى مشكلة


----------



## engramy (19 أغسطس 2007)

md-salem قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عضو جديد جدا فى هذا الموقع , وفعلا شئ عظيم ان نجد مثل هذه المواقع العربية التى تتيح للمهندسيين العرب سواء كانو شباب ام كبار ان يلتقوا ويتشاركوا الخبرات والمعرفة من اجل تطوير انفسهم وبالتالى الارتقاء بمستوى المهندسيين العرب . الف شكر للعامليين على هذا الموقع والمساهميين به , جزاكم الله كل خير
> بالنسبة السؤال المطروح
> انا خريج 2000 عملت عمل حكومى مكتبى لمدةسنتين ثم اتجهت للعمل باحدى الشركات الكبيرة
> ...



والله أنا مش عارف أشكرك إزاي على هذه المعلومات الممتازة والقيمه جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هناء* (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررا


zoma82 قال:


> اولا عليك بالثقة ولو انته مش عارف حاجة اسال المهندس اللى اكبر منك لا تتكسف كلنا كنا هكذا ثانيا اى حاجة مش عارفها اوعى تسيبها من غير ما تعرفها ثالثا وانته شغال ابدء تقرء الكتب بتاعة الكلية من جديد صدقنى هتحسس احساس جميل جدا وهتلاقى الكلام اللى كان فى الكتب وانته مش متخيله اوى بقيت بتشوفه رابعا اوعى تنسى التصميم يا معلم فاهم خامسا عليك بقى بكتاب المواد علشان الخرسانة وكل حاجة عنها من اول الركام و ماء الخلط والاسمنت واهم حاجة اوعى تصب باسمنت سخن والا تبقى مصيبة لان تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء ينتج عنه حرارة ولو الاسمنت سخن ممكن السقف عندك يشرخ مهم جدا ماء الخلط يكون نظيف وتخلى بالك من اماكن ايقاف الصب وتخلى الخلة الخرسانية قوامها كويس زى ما بيقولوا الصنيعيية ملفوفة وتحاول تحفظ الالفاظ اللى بيقولها العمال وتعرفلك حبة مساحة علشان المناسيب والارتفاعات وتخلى بالك من الحديد واماكن ايقافه صدقنى الموضوع سهل ولذيذ بس محتاج منك حبة صبر وتبقى واحد مصحصح ولا تفعل الا الصح وما يمليه عليك ضميرك يعنى مافيش بقى غش فى المونة علشان نوفر اسمنت او حديد والحاجات اللى انتة عارفها الحاجة تتعمل صح فاهم وسلام ولا تقلق الموضوع بيجى واحدة واحدة


----------



## هناء* (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووورررررررررررا


المهندس إسلام قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا كنت طرحت الموضوع ده للمناقشه من حوالى شهرين كنت وقتها لسه مستلم الشغل وبجد كنت محتاج لأى نصيحه او اى خبره من اى اخ مهندس لأنى كنت عايز أبدأ بدايه مشرقه لأنى مقتنع بحكمه سمعتها من شيخ بتقول ( من أشرقت بدايته أشرقت نهايته )
> دلوقتى احب طبعا بعد إذن اخوانى المهندسين الكبار انى اقول خبرتى اللى خدتها من الشهرين اللى فاتو دول خصوصا انى حاسس انهم سنتين مش شهرين
> انا شايف ان اهم حاجه الثقه بالنفس فى كل المواقف وفى كل الاوقات حتى لو مش عارف
> ...


----------



## هناء* (20 أغسطس 2007)

انا بشتغل فى حكومة بس عايزة اقول بحاول انى اعلم كل حاجة فى المجال المدنى وفى الحكومة شغل المدنى بيكون معظمة تتطوير يعنى فى شرخ فى حائط او فى حمام السباكة مش حلوة او اى حاجة من النوع دة ومع ذلك مشتنية اول فرصة اخرج لعمل فى الخاص علشان نفسى اخد خبرة كويسة انشاء اللة وسلام


----------



## هناء* (20 أغسطس 2007)

انا عايزة اشكر بشدة المهندس md-salemعلى معلوماتة القيمة اللى انا استفدت منها كتير وياريت من مزيذ شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## civilengmaged (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا كالب بالقسم المدنى من مصر جامعة المنصورة انا فعلا شايف ان الموضوع دة مهم جدا وفكرة كويسة جدا ان طلاب الهندسة يقراوا الموضوع دة قبل ما يتخرجوا يعنى ما يستناش اما يخلص وينزل شغل ويرجع يسال اية الى يعملة فى اول يوم عمل يعنى لازم يكون عارف كل حاجة قبل كل شئ وانا الحمد لله نزلت تدريب فى مواقع كبيرة واخرها فى مدينة الشروق بمدينتى بمجموعة طلعت مصطفى الى وليد ابن طولان شريك فيها لكن الحمد لله الشغل هناك كبير اوى وعلى واسع فالواحد بيستفيد اكتر يعنى قصدى اما المهندس مثلا يتدرب فى مدينة كبيرة بشركة كبيرة ممكن اما يتخرج لو اشتغل بشركة او مكتب اقل من الى اتدرب فية بيكون بالنسبة لة سهل جدا وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م:وحيد على (26 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور جدا ياهندسه*

:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: اتمنى من الساده المهندسين المزاولون للمهنه لفترة طويله اصحاب الخبره
ان يفيدونا من علمهم وخبرتهم
خصوصا الخريجين حديثا أو طلبه الكليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر:55: 
م:وحيد


----------



## فائز عبد مسلم (29 أغسطس 2007)

نصيحة ابحث عن تندر قديم منفذ وشوف على ارض الواقع وياريت تسأل على المهندس او الفني او العامل وموعيب من نسال صاحب خبرة اقل شهاده وخلي يشرحلك ولو خطوط عريضة على التنفيذ حتى يكون لك خبرة في العمل العملي وليس النظري


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لصاحب الطرح وصاحب القضية


----------



## م:وحيد على (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
فكلما اقترب شهر المحبة جال بخاطري همس الاحبة ونادى لساني داعيا لهم في مودة اللهم بلغهم شهرك بعظيم غفرانك والعتق من نيرانك وسخر لهم الطيبين من خلقك واشرح صدورهم بذكرك 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

وتقبل احترامي وتقديـــــري
الله يعطـيك
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف عافية
ومبروك عليك شهر رمضان الكريم​


----------



## م_عمرو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني في الله :
اولا انا بعد ما خلصت كل شغلي بالمكتب و الموقع زيارات فقط و لكن اود ان اشير الي ما قد يفيدكم ان شاء الله 
1 - مهندس الموقع لابد ان لا يظهر ضعفه او يعترف به امام الفنيين مهما كان الوضع و لكن يمكن ان يراقبهم في البدايه و يلاحظ عملهم و سيجد نفسه يندمج مع العمل و لا يحاول ابداء اي تعليق غير واثق منه ثم يذهب في المساء الي اصدقائه و يناقشهم و يتعلم منهم و بالتالي بالتدريج يستطيع ان يدير الموقع بشكل جيد
2 - اطلع علي بعض كتب التنفيذ التي يمكن ان تفيدك و انا اعرف بمصر كتاب م البقري ( الموسوعه الهندسيه ) مفيد في هذا المجال
3 - تفوقك في التصميم يساعدك بسهوله علي متابعه اعمال حديد التسليح بالموقع
4 - اياك ان تستمر في العمل مع مقاول ممن يتبع اساليب ملتويه لأن ذلك ربما يجعلك تستمر بهذه الطريقه مده اطول و دائما اجعل الله رقيبك و معينك و من توكل علي الله فهو حسبه


----------



## عمر خالد حلمي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الهندسه مدنيه أحلي كلام


----------



## الماء (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك في الجهود الرائعه المبذوله من الاخوة المهندسين الكبار اهل الخبرة :77: 
واشكرهم ايضا لتذكيرهم الجميع للعمل بما يرضي الله


----------



## engms.2006 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


انا عايز اتكلم معاكم عن حالي انا فانا مهندس دفعة 2003 وساعات كتير باحس اني مش مهندس المهم
نزلت في موقع كبير مع مدير الموقع انا كنت شغال في الحكومة المهم نزلت في الشغل الخاص

عامل زي حديث التخرج
بعد فترة نزل معايا مهندس حديث التخرج دفعة 2005 الواد بصراحة فظيع


وكمان شخصية قوية عني كتير
حسيت انه هو المهندس وان انا فني معاه
كان بيشغلني وتقريبا بيكلفني بشغل

حالتي النفسيه تعبت رحت راجع الحكومة وحسيت اني ضعيف الشخصية وهش المعلومات الهندسية فقررت اني ارجع الحكومة واكتفي بالمرتب القليل ولا اني اكون مسخرة في الموقع كمان بصراحة انا ما عنديش حس هندسي خالص يعني ممكن اخد اي قرار عشوائي ولا افهم ما يعرضه عليا العمال نهائي وبذلك اتعب نفسيا المهم قررت اشتغلت حكومة وعامل حاليا زي السكرتارية كده وراضي بقليلي ومش عارف اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟


وهل الشغل الخاص منقطع ام انه مستمر ولا ده نقدر نقول رزق وربنا اللي بيرزق



اسف علي اللخبطة اللي انا باقولها ولكم جزيل الشكر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## فادي الخطيب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

انا لسة جديد في الموقع بصراحة هتجنن ان في مقع كدة ماضيعة مفيدة . انا لسة بدرس بس نزلت ماقع اللي اتعلمته اني اقف على ايد العامل اسأله عن كل حاجة مع اني كنت بتكسف بس لما كنت برح البيت كنت ببقى سعيد مش عشان فهمت بس عشان كسبت محبة العامل ليا اللي خلتو يشرحلي الحاجة اللي بيعملها بما يردي الله مبخلش عليا . 
شكرا على الموقع والمعلومات اللي بتفيد بجد


----------



## nizar-khila (25 سبتمبر 2007)

Assalamo Alaykom
je suis une étudiante (terminale) en génie civil. Franchement c'est la pramière fois que je connecte ce site. je suis trés joyeuse de rencontrer des ingénieurs arabes et de discuter avec eux leurs expériences ou autres sujets. Quant au sujet de discussion , je veux dire un mot"vouloir c'est pouvoir" tant que l'ingénieur veut réussir dans son travail et veut etre compétent il arrivera au bout l'essentiel c'est la confiance à soi meme 1 . Merci et Ramdhankom mabrouk


----------



## medotwo (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وافادنى جدا

ولكن السؤال الذى طرا على ذهنى

احنا بنتعلم ايه فى الكلية !..!؟؟
انا عن فسى معمارى حديث التخرج دفعة 2007 
وشغال فى شركة استثمار عقارى 
ومنتظر موضوع الجيش يخلص على خير واشوف اى شركة مقاولات كبيرة او مكتب استشارى محترم


بس بجد محدش بيتعلم غير الى عنده حماس وارادة وعنده طموح وغير كده حابب شغله ؟!؟؟


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس التنفيذ عليه بالآتى:
- دراسة مستندات المشروع الذى يقوم بتنفيذه ( إلتزامات كل طرف من أطراف العقد - مواصفات المشروع -لوحات المشروع - قائمة الكميات )
- دراسة طريقة التنفيذ العامة وطرق التنفيذ لكل بند 
- دراسة البرنامج الزمنى و أنشطته خاصة الانشطة المسؤل عن تنفيذها أو الاشراف عليها
- دراسة الموارد اللازم تدبيرها لتنفيذ الانشطة المسؤول عنها وتوقيتات تدبيرها وهذه الموارد عبارة عن مواد و معدات وعدة و عمالة بأنواعها و مقاولون إن وجدوا
- يدرس المواصفات القياسية لكل بند يقوم بتنفيذه
- يدرس الاختبارات الواجب القيام بها وتوقيتاتها سواء على المواد و ما هى دورية اجراء الاختبار 
أو على الاعمال سواء قبل أو أثناء أو بعد إجراء العمل
- يلم بأعمال المساحة بدرجة عالية 

من يقول أن ما يتم دراسته يختلف عن الناحية العملية مخطئ مخطئ تماماً


----------



## بحيري (10 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا كان عن أول يوم في العمل ولكن ماذا عن المقابلة الشخصية interview


----------



## بحيري (10 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا كان عن أول يوم في العمل ولكن ماذا عن المقابلة الشخصية interview


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (11 أكتوبر 2007)

نصيحة لكل مهندس موقع
1- يتعلم إدارة مشروعات ويلاحظ كل ما تعلمة فى سير العمل بالمشروع ويتعلم من اللالتزام الصحيح بهذا العلم فى الاثر الايجابى على المشروع و أيضاً يتعلم من الاثر السلبى نتيجة عدم الالتزام به
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أنه أحياناً عدم الالتزام بالبرنامج الزمنى يكون نتيجة خطأ فى البرنامج فتمعن فى أى شكوى وحللها جيداً نتيجة عدم الالنزام بالبرنامج فى هذه الحالة سيكون تعلمك من خطأالاخرين أكثر من تعلمك القرارات الصحيحية و حاول القيام ببعض الافعال التصحيحية ولمس أثرها
2- تعلم جيداً أعمال المساحة لأنها مفتاح معظم الاعمال أن لم يكن كلها ويجب أن يكون لك حاسة مساحية قوية
3- تعلم كيف تقوم بإستلام الاعمال بمراحلها بعدة طرق 
أ- قراءة جيدة للمواصفات
ب - قراءة بعض كتب التشييد و التى تحتوى على تحليل تنفيذ البنود و طرق التنفيذ وتصميم الاعمال المؤقتة مثل الشدات بأنواعها
ج - متابعة جيدة لتنفيذ أى بند تقوم بالاشراف عليه 
د - قراءة المواصفات القياسية للبنود طرق التنفيذ وطرق الاختبار 
هـ - قراءة الكود المعمول به 
ز - سؤال المهندسين الأكبر و إستشارتهم
4 - أعلم جيداً أن الدور الذى يقوم به المهندس يختلف عن دور العامل المهنى فمثلاً عامل البناء مطلوب منه أن يبنى الحائط به عدة شروط - طبقاً لمحور معين ويكون رأسياً و كامل الاستواء وتحقيق رباط الطوب و الفتحات طبقاً لمكانها ومقاساتها بالرسم ومطلوب من المهندس السيطرة لتنفذ كل هذه الطلبات ولاكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون المهندس له مهارة أداء هذا العمل 
أى أن المهنس يستطيع توجيه العمل و إستلامه و ليس تنفيذه
لابد .... لابد ألا ينقطع صلتك بالقراءة والتعلم و إلا سوف تتحول إلى ريس أنفار
وشـــــكراً


----------



## م حسام حسن (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*أول يوم عمل*

أهم شي:1) الجرأة
2)الثقة بالنفس
3)عدم الخجل
4)اعلم اخي المهندس\اختي المهندسة انه كل يوم بالموقع يعادل سنة دراسة بالجامعه 
اتمنى على الجميع ان يذكروا المشاكل التي تواجههم بالموقع لانه من الصعب حصرها بالكتب
Good Luck شباب واحنا بالخدمه


----------



## اهم جاد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا انا عارف ان اموضوع قدم ولكنه مهم
لازم تعرف اخي المهندس ان كل المهندسين مروا بما تمر به
ولكن لتتغلب علي ذلك
اولا لا تخجل من الاسئلة
ابحث عن اجابات مهما كانت صعبة او غير مفهومة 
اسال واكثر من الاسئلة حتي تعلم
عليك بذوي الخبرة استفد منهم قدر المستطاع
تجنب الاستفسار امام العمال لان ذلك يفقدك المصداقية
تجنب الدخول في مناقشات مع العمال والفنيين ( المراقبين )
اذا ما واجهتك مشكلة لا تعرف حلها 100% تهرب من الرد بشكل دبلوماسي
كأن تفول 
بانك ستعاود النظر للوحات والمخططات
ستراجع المواصفات
مشغول بمكالمة مهمة
أي رد حتي تحصل علي الاجابة السليمة

واخيراً
الموضوع سهل جدا بس المهم شوية تعب قليل
اسئلة كتير 
بحث عن الحلول بالكتب او بالملتقي
لان ده افضل الطرق لتثبيت المعلومة
والله الموفق:13:


----------



## engms.2006 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي كام سؤال هل ممكن؟؟؟

1- ما هي زملكة الرخام والتزفير والجلية والتشميع يعني من الآخر هل حد ممكن يقول لي مراحل تشطيب الرخام؟؟
2- ما هي طرق تركيب الرخام؟؟
3- سمعت كلمه كده الاستورجي بيقولها والكلمة هي ( الشروزة ) ما هي الشروزه دي ؟؟؟
4- ما هي انواع الرخام ؟؟ انا اعرف رخام كرارة ايطالي واعرف سلفيا وجندولا واحمر اسواني بس مش باعرف لا اشكالهم ولا الوانهم ؟؟
5- كيف اكون متفوق في الاعمال الصحية في الموقع؟؟
6- كيف افهم الدنيا ماشيه ازاي في الكهرباء؟؟
7- كيف استلم النقاشة ؟؟ دهانات بلاستيك مثلا ؟؟ وكيف اعرف الغش فيها ؟؟
8- بالنسبة لسقية السيراميك ؟؟ ما هي المواد المستخدمه في السقيه؟؟؟
9- ما هي طبقة الاساس في شغل الاستورجي وما هي خطوات الشغل في دهانات الابواب ؟؟
10- كيف استلم شغل النجار؟؟ الابواب؟؟؟
11- رأيت الصنايعيه بيضعوا مادة في الرخام تشبه الشحم كده بين الفواصل والرخام ده لونه سكري والمادة لها نفس اللون وبتنشف بتبقي زي العجين الناشف وبعد كده بيبتدوا مراحل التشطيب بالنسبة للرخام والرخام الرمادي بيحطوا له مادة رمادي بين فواصل الترابيع الرخام ؟؟؟ سؤال بقي ما هذه المادة وما هو وجه الاستفاده منها ؟؟؟
12- كيفيه العزل بمادة البيتومين المؤكسد علي البارد؟؟
اسف طولت عليكم ولكن الاعمال تتسارع في المبني ولا استطيع ان الم بكل الاعمال الا بالمساعدة من حضراتكم


ارجو من حضراتكم ان تردوا علي

ولكم جزيل الشكر ووافر التحية والاحترام

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## م اسلام سلطان (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يارب
بصراحه احنا محتجين الثقه بالنفس


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

في اول يوم عمل

ان كنت تعمل في المواقع التنفيذية 

الانشائية المدنية

انصحك اخي الكريم

بمراجعة الموضوعين التاليين الهامين

وهما

1- الغش اثناء مراحل التنفيذ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56939

2- مواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42408

وعلى المهندس في اول يوم عمل
ان يقرأ ويقرأ
يقرأ مستندات المشروع من مخططات ( رسومات ) ومواصفات فنية وجداول كميات واي ملحقات للعقد وايضا العقد
وان يتخير مهندس زميل اكثر منه خبرة وان يستقي الخبرة منه عبر الاسئلة ولا يتكبر على ان يسأل
وان لا يتبرع بالتوجيه على العمالة بالموقع حتى لا يقع في توجيه خطأ الا اذا كان متأكدا من توجيهاته
وان لا يظهر علو مكانته عن من بالموقع سواء مشرفين او عمال 

وان يتخذ الله له عونا بالدعاء والتضرع له بالتوفيق في العمل

اسأل اللله ان يوفقكم جميعا​


----------



## ماجدان (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
طالب ب3 مدنى بس بشتغل فى الهندسه والمقاولات من 6 سنين ..... شوف يا هندسه الكليه بيزيكس يعنى أساسيات وتصميم مايفهمهاش إلا حضرتك والمهندسين والأستشارين طبعا وقليل جدا جدا من المقاولين الكبار جدا جدا جدا إن لم يكن أجمعهم لا يفقهو تلك الأساسيات وإن لم تكن تملك تلك الأساسيات فيلزم أو كما يقول الإنجليز ( must ) تبحث عنها وذلك من خلال كتبك الدراسيه مراجع الهندسه المدنيه بشتى فروعها من خلال المناقشات المستمره مع أساتزتك فى العمل وفى الثمر من خلال النت من خلال أى خرم إبره يفيد بمعلومه هندسيه .
أما الشغل العملى فيلزم منك التدريب العملى لتصبح على الكفاءه التى تريدها فإن لم تكن مارست التدريب العملى فى الموقع . فيجب عليك أن تبدأ بذلك وأن تتعلم من الجميع أستشارى - مهندس - مقاول - صنيعى - عامل وحتى من المالك ,انا على يقين انك سوف تستفيد بإذن الله حتى من العامل الجاهل .
ولكن إن كنت تنوى النزول إلى أرض الموقع دون كل ذلك لتصبح مهندسا مسؤلا فى الموقع فإنها مسؤليه كبيره جدا عليك أمام نفسك ومهندسينك وعمالك و مالك الموقع .إذ فعليك يا بشمهندس قبل أن تنزل أرض الموقع أن تسأل المهندس المختص بما ينفذ فى موقعك وإن كان فى مكان آخر وبلد اخرى وتستوعب منه مايجب عليك فعله ثم تنزل إلى موقعك وأنت كلك يقين بأنك أعلم الموجدين بما يجب تنفيذه ودائما لا تقل أمام أحد من كل الحاضرين أنك لا تعلم أستخدم عباراتك الزكيه للهروب من الأسله التى لا تعرف لها إجابه مثلا قل سوف ندرس , نحسب , نستعين بالمرجع , بالكود , ننقاش ذلك مع الأستشارى او مع المالك ....الخ
ويجب أن تكون ذو شخصيه قياديه طيبه وعنيفه فى نفس الوقت وهذه سوف تكتسبها من أستمرار نزولك الموقع وإحتكاك بالعمال والصنيعيه .
تاكد من أنك سوف لا تصنع شيئا بيدك لأنه يجب عليك فعله وانما يمكن فعل ذلك من سبيل مساعدة عامل لايمكن أداء شى ما او لتوفير وقت ما وما أقصده هو ان تعطى عامل أداه يحتاجها او ما شابه ذلك ولا اقصد ان تؤدى عمل بعينه طبعا 
وأخيرا لقلت خبرتك او لإنعدامها فيجب عليك ان تبتعد عن الأحتكاك بالصنيعيه والعمال والتطرق لكثرة الحديث لأن ذلك سوف يحرجك كثيرا لأنى على يقين من ان بعض العمال يضعوا إختبارات لمهنسى الموقع الجدد ليقيموهم فيجب أن تبتعد عن كثرة الأحتكاك والكلام معهم .
ولا تنس ان كلمة مهندس مدنى كلمه كبيره فهو مهندس أنشائى ورى وأساسات وتربه وطرق وصرف وصحيه ومانى وإستيل وإدارة مشروعات .... إلخ ولا تنسى ان تتعلم من الجميع من بعيد لبعيد أقصد مع الصنيعيه والعمال 
وفقك الله ولا تنسانى بالدعاء لأنهى دراستى 
أخوك أحمد جليدان من مصر


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*خلاصة القول*

ان كل قسم من الهندسة لة مميزاتة​و كما قال الاخ ان فرصة الهندسة المدنية في العمل اكثر بكثير
و مع ذلك فان المهندس المدني ممكن يتطور يتطور عن طريق قراءة مواد متخصصة في التفاعلات 
بين المواد و بذلك يمكن ان بنافس الامهندس المعماري في اعمال الديكور الخارجية و هي الاكثر شيوعا
اما بخصوص الديكور الداخلي فذلك باتي بالخبرة و رؤية كل شحص
و هناك اشياء اخري و تفصيلات سأقوم بشرحها فيما بعد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السيد المهندس 
engms.2006 


لقد طرحت عدة اسئلة والاجابة عليها تأتى فى مجلد كما سبق وكان ضمن نصائحى أن تقرأكتب فى التشييد التى تبين لك طرق تنفيذ كل بند و معدلات ادائه مثل الموسوعة الهندسية
كما تبدأبقراءة المواصفات القياسية لبعض البنود التى تشرف على تنفيذها
لا تتوقف عن القراءة أبداً 
والله الموفق


----------



## الحميدي76 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الايام راح تعلمك بس المهم ان تكون علاقتك مع زملائك جيده ولا تكون منبوذ بينهم


----------



## مهندسه منول (29 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز 
وياريت المهندسين الي عندهم خبره يفيدونا اكثر واكثر لان بعدنا طالبات مهندسات في الجامعه واحس انا احنا مانستفيد شي في دراستهم 

والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا اسئلة جيدة
ولكنها تحتاج مجلد كما قال اخونا الفاضل م عبد المنعم سلام

وطبعا انت سميتهم كام سؤال
يبقى نبتدي على بركة الله


engms.2006 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي كام سؤال هل ممكن؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ممكن طبعا وتؤمر يا زميلنا العزيز


1- ما هي زملكة الرخام والتزفير والجلية والتشميع يعني من الآخر هل حد ممكن يقول لي مراحل تشطيب الرخام ؟
مراحل تشطيب الرخام هي اخذ المقاسات من الطبيعة وعمل طبعات للاجزاء الدورانية المنحنية وتقطيع الرخام بالمصنع وتركيبه بالموقع باحد الطرق المعروفة ثم تغطيته لحماية الوجه وذلك بالبلاستيك وعليه الجبس ثم رفع التغطية الحماية عند انتهاء اعمال التشطيب للمكان ثم عمل الترويب او السقيّة بين بلاطات الرخام ثم عمل الجلي بماكينة الجلي " الجلاية" بالماء والملح ( الجلية) ثم التلميع بالشمع " الواكس" ( التشميع)مع الديسك القطني المتحرك بسرعة على وجه البلاطات الرخام 

2- ما هي طرق تركيب الرخام؟؟
طرق التركيب من حيث التثبيت فهناك التركيب الميكانيكي وهناك التركيب بالخلطة الاسمنتية
والتركيب بالخلطة ينقسم الى خلطة بالاكسسوارات المجلفنة او خلطة بالسلك المجلفن مع المسامير 
والتركيب الميكانيكي يكون تركيبا جافا بدون خلطة اسمنتية ولكن تكلفته اكبر لاننا نستخدم فيه الزوايا والخوابير ( وتكون اما ستانلس او مجلفن حسب المواصفات وحسب الرطوبة بالهواء)
ومن حيث شكل البلاطات فهناك التركيب الالواح (Open Book) وهناك التركيب (Standard ) وهو البلاطات التي بالمقاسات المتعارف عليها مثل 40*40 - 60*60 - 80*80 - . . . الخ ويمتاز الاستاندرد برخص سعره عن الالواح 
الا ان الالواح تشكل فيما بينها لوحة تشكيلية من العروق التي خلقها الله البديع في كل اربع الواح يتم تركيبها وهي تكون مقطوعة بسمك 3 سم او 2 سم من البلوك الكبير ويتم تقطيعها الى بلاطات تصل الى 1م * 1م 
لتشكل اللوحة الجميلة من العروق الطبيعية بالوانها الرائعة في ارضيات وحوائط الفراغات  ,

3- سمعت كلمه كده الاستورجي بيقولها والكلمة هي ( الشروزة ) ما هي الشروزه دي ؟؟؟
لو عرفت ايه هي الشزورة دي تبقى تقول لي عليها الله يكرمك ههههههه ! ! 


4- ما هي انواع الرخام ؟؟ انا اعرف رخام كرارة ايطالي واعرف سلفيا وجندولا واحمر اسواني بس مش باعرف لا اشكالهم ولا الوانهم ؟؟
انواع الرخام كثيرة جدا جدا ولدي فاتورة عينات لاشكال الرخام المختلفة تصل الى 100 صنف واكثر , وليس مهما ان تتعرف على كل الانواع بل علينا ان نتعرف على اشهر الانواع المستخدمة في البلد الذي نعمل به واسعارها واشكالها ومواصفاتها من حيث امتصاص السوائل و البقع وايضا الصلابة والقابلية للخدش و عكس الحرارة و التآكل ( البري) و السماكات المتاحة و و و وهذا الذي يهمك في الانواع
وللتعرف عليها انصح بالمرور على مصانع الرخام فستجد فيها المطلوب 

5- كيف اكون متفوق في الاعمال الصحية في الموقع؟؟
 تتفوق في الاعمال الصحية اذا قرأت كثيرا فيها ثم تنفذ مشروعا به اعمال صحية 
وتقرأ عن عدد ساعات ملء المواسير سواء للصرف او للتغذية بغرض اختباراتها وما هو الضغط المطلوب في التغذية او الصرف (كم بار ؟) وماذا عن مواسير التهوية واماكنها بالنسبة للصرف وهل الصرف فوق ام تحت العزل المائي وتتابع الاعمال وتصورها فوتوغرافيا وتتعرف على اساليب تنفيذها من مهندس زميل اقدم منك في العمل ودون ان تستقي معلومات من الفورمان او المعلم او العامل فهم يصدرون للمهندسين كوارث معرفية 

6- كيف افهم الدنيا ماشيه ازاي في الكهرباء؟؟
هههههه يعني الدنيا في الكهرباء بالتأكيد ماشية بالعِدِل ,
وعشان تتفهم الاعمال الكهربائية ايضا لابد من قراءة اجابة السؤال رقم (5) فوق , لكن عن اعمال الكهرباء 

7- كيف استلم النقاشة ؟؟ دهانات بلاستيك مثلا ؟؟ وكيف اعرف الغش فيها ؟؟
استلام النقاشة يكون بتحديد نظام طبقات الدهانات يعني تتعرف على ما تم اعتماده بالمشروع من قبل الاستشاري من طبقات يجب تنفيذها 
وفي الاغلب تكون كالتالي:
- صنفرة اللياسة او البياض بحجر تنعيم والتنظيف
- دهان وجه اساس
- طبقتين معجون بهما تلقيط وصنفرة
- طبقتين دهان
- طبقة نهائية من الدهان
ويجب التعرف على النوع المعتمد وفي الغالب يكون جوتن , سيجما , او ما يعادلهما 
كما يجب ان يتم تلوين خفيف فاتح للطبقات حتى تستطيع التحقق من عدد الطبقات المنفذة
ويجب قبل بدء الدهانات ان تكشف عن اللياسة او البياض حيث ان عيوب اللياسة لايجب ان يعالجها معجون الدهانات 
ولا يجب ان يزيد سمك المعجون حيث له مواصفات في ذلك يتم الرجوع فيها الى كتالوج الشركة المصنعة وتوصياتها ( اعتقد لايزيد عن 0.7 من المللي )
وهناك اساليب غش كثيرة منها استخدام براميل لدهانات معتمدة وملئها بدهانات غير 
وغير ذلك 

وانصح بقراءة الموضوعين اللذين اشرت بهما اعلاه في مشاركتي السابقة


هذا ما اسعفني الوقت به
ولي عودة ان شاء الله في تساؤلاتك اللي هي (كام سؤال )
او تساؤلات اي من الاخوة الزملاء
حسب مقدرتي من الوقت 


ومعلش فأنا معماري لكن احب الدخول الى ملتقى اخوتي الاحباء في المدني
ونسألكم جميعا الدعاء لنا جميعا بحسن الخاتمة

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل ورائع واعتقد ان الدراسه في الكليه بتعلمك ازاي تفكر في اي مشكله تقابلك بحس هندسي واساس علمي 
ومن هنا لو انت في الموقع وتعاملت بهذا المنطق مع كل مشكله تقابلك هاتعرف تحلها واهم حاجه في الموقع العلاقه الجيده بالمحيطين حوالك علي اختلاف درجاتهم من رؤساء او مرؤسين لان ده ها يجعل المعلومات اللي تطلبها من اي حد متاحه وباخلاص . غير لما يكون في علاقات متوترة وده بيخللي الامور غير جيده وجو غير صحي للعمل 
طبعا بالاضافه انك لازم تكون مطلع وعندك نسخه من الكود اللي انت بتشتغل تبعه علشان ترجعله وقت الحاجه وبالاضافه الي مستندات المشروع المواصفات العامه والخاصه للرجوع اليها عند بدايه تنفيذ كل بند واعتماد خاماته وشروط صناعته والخ 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعا حبايبك كتيرفي ملتقى الهندسة المدنية يا بشمهندس اشرف


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس engms.2006 
أرى أن يأخذ كل مهندس موقع حديث أو متوسط الخبرة ما ذكرت أنا والزملاء مأخذ الجد لأن الخبرة والعلم لابد أن يكون لديك العزيمة ببذل المجهود لتحصل عليهما و احذر أن تنسى نصيبك من العلوم الشرعية التى تفقهك فى دينك إقرأ قول الله تعالى
{يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِّنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ }الروم7
إليك مثال لما أعنيه من كتاب التشييد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

​


سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> طبعا حبايبك كتيرفي ملتقى الهندسة المدنية يا بشمهندس اشرف



انت حبيبنا يا م سيف
احبك الله الذي احببتنا فيه


----------



## engms.2006 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رسالة شكر وحب وتقدير*



نهر النيييل قال:


> فعلا اسئلة جيدة
> ولكنها تحتاج مجلد كما قال اخونا الفاضل م عبد المنعم سلام
> 
> وطبعا انت سميتهم كام سؤال
> ...










انا باشكر حضرتك جدا جدا علي الاجابات ولكن انا هاقول حاجة لحضرتك انا باطلب مثلا الزملكة وانا لا اعرف ما هي الزملكه تقول لي حضرتك تركيب الرخام بالطرق المعروفه يا هندسه اللي ادامك ده انسان لا يعرف الا شويه حاجات خفيفه اكتسبها من الكليه المهم انا باشكر حضرتك جدا جدا ً واحب اقول حاجة ؟؟ 

هل أحد ممكن يوفر لي موسوع الدكتور عبد اللطيف البقري


كمان يا ريت حضراتكم تكملوا باقي اجابه الاسئله


ولكم جزيل الشكر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اه علي فكرة انا اسمي محمد صلاح eng=engineer & ms= mohammed salah
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engms.2006 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


معلومة خفيفه عرفتها من الجماعة بتوع الشبابيك الالومونيوم 


القوائم الثابته الصغيره في قطاع الشباك تسمي بركلوز


حد بقي يقدر يقول لي الاستورجي يعني ايه بيعمل شروزة هي الشروزة المقصود بها يعني تفتيح اللون للخشب المدهون لون غامق ولكني لا اعرف ما هي المواد المستخدمه فيها 

عموما لسه ازاي استلم الابواب والشبابيك


وبالنسه للابواب دلوقتي هل انا لما اقفل الباب بالاكره واغلقه بالمفتاح لازم اشد يد الاكره لغلق الباب بالمفتاح ام اني يكفيني بمجرد غلقي للباب استطيع ان اغلق المفتاح بدلا من شد الباب ناحيه الشخص الذي يقوم بالغلق مش عارف اشرحها ازاي بس انا سالت ولو حد عرف قصدي يا ريت يجاوبني وباشكر الاخ المهندس اللي شرح ما سبق 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> وبالنسه للابواب دلوقتي هل انا لما اقفل الباب بالاكره واغلقه بالمفتاح لازم اشد يد الاكره لغلق الباب بالمفتاح ام اني يكفيني بمجرد غلقي للباب استطيع ان اغلق المفتاح بدلا من شد الباب ناحيه الشخص الذي يقوم بالغلق مش عارف اشرحها ازاي بس انا سالت ولو حد عرف قصدي يا ريت يجاوبني وباشكر الاخ المهندس اللي شرح ما سبق
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




العفو اخي الزميل الفاضل
ونحن اخوة ولا شكر بيننا في نقل الخبرات

فما تتعلمه اليوم ستنقله لغيرك غدا
كزكاة عن علمك الذي علمك الله اياه

وعن استفسارك هنا
ياريت توضح اكثر 
حيث ان الهاردويير له خيارات كثيرة وليس له ستاندرد ثابت
وحسب ما يتم اعتماده من المهندس المشرف على الاعمال يكون استلامك للعمل
او حسب ما تم الاتفاق عليه

وفي الهاردويير ( خردوات الابواب والشبابيك ) يكون نظام غلق الحمام مثلا غير نظام غلق الباب الخارجي غير نظام غلق حجرة الطفل غير نظام غلق الابواب الداخلية للحجرات وهكذا

لان لكل فراغ له احتياجات وظيفية في نظام الغلق والفتح يختلف عن الاخر
فمثلا نظام الحمام يجب من الداخل يتم غلقه بلسان يدوي ويجب ان يكون فيه نظام فتح من الخارج لللطواريء
وهذا لا يطلب في الباب الخارجي
وهكذا يجب التعرف على النظم المعتمدة بالمشروع
ثم الالتزام بها تنفيذا او استلاما

اخوك
م معماري / اشرف الكرم​


----------



## المهندسه دينا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاري قال:


> مستحيل دكتور ياخذك موقع عشان يشرح لك هناك
> الا دكتور يخاف الله
> 
> لا اذكر اننا طلعنا في الطبيعه الا بمواد المساحه فقط
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا :احب اشكركم على هذا المنتدى المفيد وهذا الموضوع الهام جدا.
تانيا:انا مهندسه مدنى دفعه 2007 
وبقول ان دكاترة هندسه القاهرة بينزلونا مواقع.وكان بيهتموا بالشرح.
انا فاكرة ان دكتور فى تانيه مدنى نزلنا موقع والدفعه كانت 500 كان بيطلع 10 كل شويه يشرحلهم وهكذا.وطبعا اللى ماجاش هوه الخسران..​ 
ده مشروع التخرج (كان موانى) الدكتور لم يكتفى بالصور بس.كمان اخدنا رحله بأوتوبيس سفر وودانا الميناء (وطبعا الحكايه ديه كانت عاوزة تصاريح جامدة)وفرجنا على كل حاجه درسناها​ 
وبصراحه دكاترة هندسه القاهرة كانوا بينزلونا معامل فى معظم المواد
مثلا شوفنا كل اختبارات اللى بتتم على الخرسانه فى معمل الكليه سواء كانت اختبارات متلفه او غير متلفه..
دكتور ماده الاستيل مثلا طلب مننا مشروع صغير كده ان كل واحد ينزل تحت كوبرى ويرسم كل العناصر اللى شايفها وناخد كذا قطاع..
ودكاترة هندسه القاهرة لو لم تتيح لهم الفرصه انهم ينزلونا مواقع كان لازم يعنى حاجه اساسيه عندهم انهم يجيبولنا صور ويتم عرضها على البروجكتور..​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 نوفمبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> انا باشكر حضرتك جدا جدا علي الاجابات ولكن انا هاقول حاجة لحضرتك انا باطلب مثلا الزملكة وانا لا اعرف ما هي الزملكه تقول لي حضرتك تركيب الرخام بالطرق المعروفه يا هندسه اللي ادامك ده انسان لا يعرف الا شويه حاجات خفيفه اكتسبها من الكليه المهم انا باشكر حضرتك جدا جدا ً واحب اقول حاجة ؟؟
> 
> 
> اه علي فكرة انا اسمي محمد صلاح eng=engineer & ms= mohammed salah





طيب يا م محمد صلاح يا عزيزي

ما هو انا شرحت في النقطة التالية لسؤالك هنا شرحت ايه هي طرق تركيب الرخام بالتفصيل سواء من ناحية التثبيت او من ناحية نوعية التركيب (ستاندرد او الواح)


وسنكمل باقي الاجابات ان شاء الله تباعا
ولا شكر على واجب​


----------



## hassyyy (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم مش عارف جايز تكون المشاركه متأخره والاخوه اللى كانو بيسألوا اصبحو اكثر خبره وتمام التمام بس عموما انا نصيحتى للمهندس اللى بادئ انه يحاول يصاحب الناس اللى معاه فى الموقع دا نوع تانى من المعرفه متعلمنهوش فى الكليه عموما لما يحصل نوع من الألفه هتلاقى كل الناس بتحاول تساعدك وبعدين اوعى تبقى من المهندسين اللى بيهزو راسهم ويقولو حاضر عمرك مهتتعلم حاجه ابداااا لازم تبقى مجتهد واسأل ومتتكسفش واحسب كميات واتبهدل واعمل كروت للعمال ومتقفش تتفرج خد قرار خليك جرئ بس فى نفس الوقت لازم تحترم المهندس اللى اكبر منك وترجعله وبعدين متخافش مش كل الناس اتولدت عارفه كل حاجه انا مثلا اول يوم نزلت فيه الموقع كنت بطيخه ههههههههههههه بس اشتغلت مع مقاول كان صايع طلع عينى بس اتعلمت منه كتير.كمان متنساش القراءه او الاسئله للى اكبر منك هتخليك دايما سابق زمايلك خطوه ودى حاجه مهمه جداااا جداا.بالنسبه للمهندس اللى بيسئل على الخرسانه ومنسوبها ساعت الصب يابشمهندس متعملك وترين ههههههههه وكل متصب باكيه اوزنها بالوتر وهتبقى الحجايه زى الفل 
ميزان القامه دا يعم ماهو الا نضاره معظمه مش اكتر
انت كل الحكايه بتقرى ليفل نقطه بالنسبه لنقطة معلومة المنسوب بس مش اكتر يعنى بالبلدى لو عندك نقطه منسوبها 5 متر وانت حطيت القامه عليها لقيتها بتقرا 170 سنتى مثلا وحطيت القامه على نقطه تانيه لقيت القراءه 190 سننتى (من غير متحرك الجهاز طبعا الجهاز ثابت)يبقى النقطه التانيه منسوبها 5+1.7-1.9=4.8 م بس مش اكتر يسيدى يبقى نلخص الحكايه ان منسوب اى نقطه بيساوى منسوب نقطه معلوم + قراءة
القامه -قراءة القامه بتاعت النقطه الجديده 
بالنسبه للوحات الانشائيه بئى
اول حاجه سمى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تانى حاجه ركز 
تالت حاجه اقرا مفاتيح الللوحه والاندكيشنز كلها وشوف المواصفات اللى مكتوبه سماكات اللبلاطات مش عارف ايه الحجات دى اول متقراها بتديك ثقه فى نفسك
تانى حاجه خش بالراحه على اللوحه من بره لجوه يعنى الصقف كلم مثلا بالكاميرات الخارجيه وبعدين اقرا التفاصيل والمقاطع بعد كدا يعنى بقصد خلى نظرتك الاول شامله وبعد كدا ركز فى التفاصيل وانشالله هتبقى زى الفل
يالا مع السلام عليكم


----------



## engms.2006 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا باتوجه بالشكر للمهندس hassyyy بصراحة خلي الهندسه المدنيه اسهل من شرب عصير القصب 
يعني خلي الهندسه المدنيه سهله خالص وكمان خلي طعمها حلو زي عصير القصب 


انا باشكركم جدا ً

انا علي فكره بدات اسالتي 

عن زملكة الرخام والكلام ده كله


عندي ملاحظه علي نفسي
مدير المشروع بتاعي مخليني مليش شخصيه



بانفذ كلامه وبس


باقول اصبر واتحمل لما اتعلم لحد ما بعد كده اقدر اقف علي رجليا وبعد كده اسيب الشركه وامسك في شركه تانيه


بس باحس اني زي العمال طول النهار باقول حاضر وخايف اي اتعود علي كده حتي لما بيبقي مش موجود في الموقع باتصل بيه اقول له مثلا اعمل ايه؟؟؟ او ان المبيض عايز اسمنت وهكذا تقريبا كده بقيت بالبلد ريس انفااااااااار مع اني مهندس مدني وهو مهندس معماري وعلي فكره مع احترامي جدا للهندسه المعاريه بس المهندس المدني هو المفروض انه مهندس الموقع لانه بصراحة العلوم الرياضيه اللي اتعلمها في الكليه واستمر بها للاخر اقصد اخر سنوات الدراسة بتخليه كفء عن المهندس العماره وده اللي بالاحظه اني متفوق عن المهندس مدير الموقع وهو معماري وانا مدني انا مشكلتي بقي اني مش باعرف اقنع الاستشاري بالشغل يعني لو هو قال لي دي كده مش مظبوطه علشان كذا وكذا وكذا انا ما اعرفش افكر وارد بسرعه واقول له انها مظبوطه علشان كذا وكذا وكذا يعني اسبابي مش واضحه كمان اسلوبي مش اجتماعي باحسها لما باتكلم مع حد من الصنايعيه ولما مدير المشروع بيكلم حد من الصنايعيه هو بيخلي الصنايعي غلطان حتي لو صح وانا بابقي غلطان حتي لو انا صح يا جماعة بعد اذن حضراتكم انا اسئلتي هتبقي كتيره هندسيا ً وكمان هتبقي اسئله كتيره اجتماعيها عايز اكون مهندس ناااااااااجح ولكم جزيل الشكر 


واسف علي الاطاله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار العرادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في اول يوم تمارس فيه مهامك كمهندس يجب اتباع التالي هذا ما استعنت به في اول يوم في مشواري كمهندس:-
1. الثقة بالنفس.
2. الصبر والمثابرة في الحصول على المعلومة الصحيحة.
3. البساطة في التعامل مع الكادر العامل تحت سيطرتك في الموقع (العمال).
4. الجدية في العمل.
5. القرارات الحاسمة في الامور الفنية.
6. ان تعمل تحت اشراف مهندس قديم (خبرة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات).
7. اذا كنت مهندسا منفذا ، يجب عليك الرجوع في الامور الفنية الى المخططات والى الجهة المشرفة على العمل واستحصال الموافقات الرسمية والخطية للامور الواجب عليك تنفيذها.
8. سؤال الشخص الذي يمتلك خبرة اكثر منك في الامور التي تجهلها وعدم البت في امر تشك به.

هذه الامور انا استعنت بها في اول يوم عمل لي كمهندس تنفيذي موقعي

تحياتي 
اخوكم عمار العرادي
العراق


----------



## داود الزملكاوي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

خليك واثق في نفسك وده اهم شيء واعرف ان كلامك هو اللى حايمشي زى ما انت عاوز بس كل شيء وانت هادى


----------



## سمة الحياة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الحقيقة نحن مهندسين حديثى التخرج ونريد من المهندسين الكبار طرح مواضيع كل فترة بحيث نستفيد منة نحن المهندسين الجدد حيث اننا بحاجة الى دعم منهم وتذويدنا بما لابد ان يكون المهندس على دراية بة
جزاكم الله خير عنا


----------



## MIDO_1349 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أعتقد ان اهم حاجة لحديثى التخرج ثقتهم بنفسهم و وجود مهندس خبرة متعاون معاه​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندسه دينا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا :احب اشكركم على هذا المنتدى المفيد وهذا الموضوع الهام جدا.
> تانيا:انا مهندسه مدنى دفعه 2007
> وبقول ان دكاترة هندسه القاهرة بينزلونا مواقع.وكان بيهتموا بالشرح.
> ...




بجد تنحسدوا احنا طلعنا من الكلية مشوفناش غير كمرة السكشن اللى كنا بنحضر فيه

حتى المواقع نزلت مرة شغل طرق و التانية نفق

:59: :59: :59: :59: 
​


----------



## مراد005 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على إثارة هذه النوعية من المواضيع
نعم بالنسبة للمهندس الجديد فعليه أن يتعرف على مجموعة من الأشياء حتى يكون على قدرة على التعامل مع المشاكل و المعوقات التي تعترضه أثناء أدائه لعمله
فالمشاكل في مجال الهندسة المدنية متنوعة و متشعبة و مع كل مشروع يبدأ يكتسب المهندس خبرة إضافية و طريقة جديدة للتعامل مع المشاكل المتعلقة بإنجاز أشغال البناء
و حتى يكون المهندس ناجحا في أداء المهام المنوطة به لابد و أن يكون ملما ببعض الأمور الأساسية و الضرورية
منها أحذ أساسيات العمل و هي دورة حياة المشروع من الإعداد إلى حين تسلم الأشغال و تحقيق الجودة الضرورية
لا بد أن يتسلح بالصبر و لابد من أن يتواصل دائما مع أقرانه و قدماء المهنة حتى يحيط بصفة أو باخرى بنوعية المشاكل التي يعيشها المهندس في الوراش
هناك جانب يسمى بالجانب النظري و لابد أن أي مهندس قد مر به في مرحلة الدراسة و لكن لا يكفي ذلك
لأن ميدان العمل سيفاجئك بأمور أحرى قد لا تحطر على بالك أمور لا تكتسب إلا مع مرور الأيام
هناك الجانب التطبيقي و هو المعول عليه في مجال الهندسة المدنية و أنصح أي مهندس أن يكثر في المرجلة الأولى من زيارة الوراش نعم سيرتكب أخطاء و لكن الأخطاء هي التي تعلمك الطريق نحو النجاح
ستقابلك مشاكل أخرى خاصة بالمتدخلين في مجال البناء فلن تجد مصطلح الكمال موجودا و لكن هناك المقبول هناك الأجود هناك ذو جودة متدنية
لابد و أن تستحضر في ذهنك كل مراحل المشروع خصوصا إن كلفت بمتابعة المشروع من نقطة إعطاء افنطلاق إلى حين تسلمه تسلما مؤقتا أو نهائيا
هناك أمور اخرى يجب أن تاخذهل بعين الاعتبار هي توزيع الوقت و هذه نقطة جد مهمة لأنها تؤثر على المردودية و جودة الأشغال و عدم تقوف الأشغال لسبب من الأسباب
ستواجه مشاكل أخرى يمكن تصنيفها في خانة المشاكل الأخلاقية من مثل السرقة ، الرشوة ، و ما إلى ذلك فانتبه
يعني هناك مجموعة من المور لابد من المهندس أن يلم بها من باب العموم و هناك مشاكل خاصة بكل الأوراش كإنجاز أجزاء المنشأة ما هي الحلول الممكنة و الأقل تكلفة تقنيا و اقتصاديا
يجب على المهندس أيضا أن يكون قادرا على تقويم الأشغال و معرفة كيفية التعامل مع تمتيرها حتى يكون قادرا على التقليل من الزيادات المفاجئة 
هناك أمور أخرى لا يمكن تعلمها منذ أول وهلة و لكن مع توالي الأوراش ستقف عليها


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## مريم ظريف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

hassyyy قال:


> السلام عليكم مش عارف جايز تكون المشاركه متأخره والاخوه اللى كانو بيسألوا اصبحو اكثر خبره وتمام التمام بس عموما انا نصيحتى للمهندس اللى بادئ انه يحاول يصاحب الناس اللى معاه فى الموقع دا نوع تانى من المعرفه متعلمنهوش فى الكليه عموما لما يحصل نوع من الألفه هتلاقى كل الناس بتحاول تساعدك وبعدين اوعى تبقى من المهندسين اللى بيهزو راسهم ويقولو حاضر عمرك مهتتعلم حاجه ابداااا لازم تبقى مجتهد واسأل ومتتكسفش واحسب كميات واتبهدل واعمل كروت للعمال ومتقفش تتفرج خد قرار خليك جرئ بس فى نفس الوقت لازم تحترم المهندس اللى اكبر منك وترجعله وبعدين متخافش مش كل الناس اتولدت عارفه كل حاجه انا مثلا اول يوم نزلت فيه الموقع كنت بطيخه ههههههههههههه بس اشتغلت مع مقاول كان صايع طلع عينى بس اتعلمت منه كتير.كمان متنساش القراءه او الاسئله للى اكبر منك هتخليك دايما سابق زمايلك خطوه ودى حاجه مهمه جداااا جداا.بالنسبه للمهندس اللى بيسئل على الخرسانه ومنسوبها ساعت الصب يابشمهندس متعملك وترين ههههههههه وكل متصب باكيه اوزنها بالوتر وهتبقى الحجايه زى الفل
> ميزان القامه دا يعم ماهو الا نضاره معظمه مش اكتر
> انت كل الحكايه بتقرى ليفل نقطه بالنسبه لنقطة معلومة المنسوب بس مش اكتر يعنى بالبلدى لو عندك نقطه منسوبها 5 متر وانت حطيت القامه عليها لقيتها بتقرا 170 سنتى مثلا وحطيت القامه على نقطه تانيه لقيت القراءه 190 سننتى (من غير متحرك الجهاز طبعا الجهاز ثابت)يبقى النقطه التانيه منسوبها 5+1.7-1.9=4.8 م بس مش اكتر يسيدى يبقى نلخص الحكايه ان منسوب اى نقطه بيساوى منسوب نقطه معلوم + قراءة
> القامه -قراءة القامه بتاعت النقطه الجديده
> ...


انا مشكلتي ميزان القامة في تحديد منسوب كل دور من روبير ثابت وايضا تحديد شيرب لاعمال النجارة والسياكة والمبلطين


----------



## محمود البكر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*ثق بنفسك*

أولا يجب الثقة بالنفس
ثم عند الدخول إلى أى عمل جديد يجب فهم المشروع ومراجعة المخططات الإنشائية والمعمارية وفهمها جيدا ومطابقتها بعد ذلك وبكل هدوءء ستجد نفسك تمازجت نفسيا وعقليا بعملك لتصل مرحلة الإنسجام التام بالعمل
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## غسان المشهداني (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*الشخصية ثم الخبرة*

السلام عليكم 
والله اني احب اكول كلام مختصر حول كونك مهندس مقيم جديد...
اولا الهندسة هي الشخصية و القيادة, ليس المهم في البدء ان تكون ملم بجميع مواضيع الهندسة لاني بالحقيقة قابلت الكثير من المهندسين القدماء والناس تحسبلهم الف حساب بالموقع و اذا بك عندما تسالهم بعض الاسئلة الحرجة تجده يلتف حول الاجابة و لا يعطيك الجواب الشافي لانه لا يعرف لكنه لا يعترف بهذا الشيئ.​ 
المغزى من كلامي انه المهندس 80% من نجاحه بالموقع هو الانطباع الاول لذلك دائما حاول ان تعطي انطباع اول جيد من خلال تعلم بعض المصطلحات الاساسية المتداولة بين الكادر و هذه طبعا تعتمد على المنطقة التي تعمل بها​ 
و عدم اعطاء المجال لمن هو اقل منك مركزا بالموقع لابداء رأيه و فرضه عليك و حاول دائما تجنب اللقاء مع مسؤولك امام الكادر​ 
و من المتعارف عليه دائما ان الكادر عندما يأتي المهندس الجديد يحاولون ان يسألوه اسئلة محرجة لكي يتمكنوا منه من البداية لكن في هذه الحالة اذا لم تعرف الاجابة فحاول ان تقول كلاما غامضا ثم تقول يجب ان اتاكد من المخطط بهذا يتسنى لك الاستعانة بصديق او ان تسال المسؤول عنك ثم تعود لهم و تحل المشكلة​ 
و الامر الثاني هو انه لاعيب من السؤال لكن دائما السؤال المباشر يكون فقط لمهندس اقدم او مهندس صديق لكنك ايضا تستطيع ان تاخذ معلومات من الكادر لكن بدون ان يشعر المقابل بانك تستفاد من كلامه و هذا الامر يجب ان تتعلمه و تجيده لكي تتعلم لانك بواقع الحال اذكى منهم و الا لاصبحوا كلهم مهندسين و انت اكعد بالبيت احسن.​ 
و الا صدكوني التقيت بمهندسين لهم معرفة كبيرة في مجال العمل لكنه لا يستطيع السيطرة على الموقع لذلك هذا يفشل في ادارة المشروع و بالتالي يتعطل العمل مع ان المهندس خبير اذن الامر ليس بالخبرة 
خلاصة الكلام المهندس الناجح هو القيادي الذي يفرض شخصيته بالموقع و مستعد لان يتحمل مسؤولية اعماله و قادر على اتخاذ القرار 
و اما عن الخبرة فصدكوني تجي بعدين والله.
والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي غسان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engms.2006 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ممكن اسال علي الفرق بين اعمده الصرف واعمده العمل ( عمود الصرف وعمود العمل ) وازاي الواحد يبقي كويس في الهندسه الصحيه والتوصيلات الصحيه ولقيت السباك بيقول لاكور حريق سريع ده ايه ده وبعدين كان بيقول الحوض عايز يركب له ولد ايه الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟ 

وكمان في كتاب الهندسه الصحيه كان الكتاب مكتوب فيه فتحه في اعلي الماسوره تسمي عصفوره ايه هيا العصفوره دي ؟؟

عموما لكم جزيل الشكر ووافر التحيه والاحترام

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مهندس محمد صلاح


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل engms.2006

عمود الصرف هو الذي نصرف عليه المغاسل (حوض الوجه) والبيبة الارضية (البالوعة الارضية) والبانيو او دش القدم
وغالبا ما يكون 3 بوصة


اما عمود العمل فهو الذي نصرف عليه المراحيض(دورة المياة) والمباول في المراحيض العامة
ويكون 4 بوصة

ولو ان الان يتم صرف جميع الاجهزة الصحية على عمود رأسي واحد 

ولتصبح قويا في الهندسة الصحية

-عليك مراجعة مخططات صحي لمشروعات انشائية مع التدقيق فيها 
ومعرفة التوصيلات ولماذا تم توصيلها بتلك التصميمات
وما هي الاحتياجات الفنية لتلك التصميمات واشتراطاتها
- وعليك بقراءة كتب عن الهندسة الصحية
-وعليك التعرف على الاختبارات المطولبة للتأكد من جودة التوصيلات وجودة المواد الصحية
-و عليك متابعة الاعمال بالمواقع الانشائية مع مراجعتها بالتصاميم الصحية
ومحاولة معرفة الخطوات المتوالية فمثلا:
نبدأ بعزل الارضية الخرسانية للحمامات وكيفية العزل 
ثم
تمديدات المواسير بالارضية وعمل الميول والمناسيب وعلاقتها بارضية التشطيبات خارج الحمام لكي لا ترتد المياه للخارج 
ثم 
حماية المواسير ثم عمل الارضيات وكيفية التقفيل حول البيبة الارضية ( البالوعة) واين مكانها بالنمسبة لاجهزة الصحي بالحمام وبالنسبة للحمام وبالنسبة للبلاطات السيراميكحيث لا يحبذ ان تكون في نصف بلاطة وبالتالي يجب اخذ ذلك في حساب المسافات في مخططات الورشة (Shop Drwg.)
ثم
تركيب الاجهزة الصحية فوق البلاط وتوصيلاتها بالتمديدات التي تكون ظاهرة راسيا من البلاط

وهكذا

يجب متابعة ذلك في الموقع ومراجعته مع المخططات الصحية

وعليك بالقراءة الفنية في كتب هندسة صحية لمعرفة المتطلبات الفنية
فالمعرفية العلمية الفنية هي اول طريق التفوق

وفقكم الله​


----------



## engms.2006 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*إيه رأيكم نعمل كتاب تنفيذ سوا علي هيئه سؤال وجواب ؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا باشكر السيد المهندس الفاضل نهر النييل وحياك الله والف شكر علي فكره انا مهندس مصري كنت محتار بين شغل الحكومه وبين الخاص وسبب حيرتي كلام غير منطقي بس احب اني اذكره

انا لما كنت مهندس حكومة كابل تليفون اتقطع لقيت معمول لي قضيه مع اني اتعرضت علي النيابه واجبرت المقاول ساعتها انه يقوم بعمل مصالحه في مصلحه التليفونات ومع ذلك اتعرضت علي النيابه ودي سببت لي عقده بصراحه قررت نهائي اني اترك العمل الحكومي حتي اني فكرت في ترك مصر كلها والعمل في اي دوله اخري

وانا مهندس مقاول مسئوليه اكبر حيث انهيار اي منشأ لا قدر الله تكون كارثه بكل المقاييس وربنا يستر او حتي اصابه احد العمال في الموقع وطبعا ً نظام مصر العماله غالبا لايكون مؤمن عليهم حيث ان المهندس نفسه لا يكون مؤمن عليه
عموما انا عندي اسئله كتير في مجال التنفيذ هل سوف أجد ضالتي مع حضراتكم:


س 1- كيف لي انا اقوم بعمل ميزانيه شبكيه قبل اعمال الحفر وكيف لي ان اقوم بحساب كميات الحفر والردم وعلي فكره انا عندي خلفيه بس ضئيله لم اقوم بالتطبيق العملي يعني؟؟؟؟

س 2- كيف لي انا اقوم بتوقيع لوحه محاور الاعمده علي الطبيعه وكيف لي استلام الاساسات من الصنايعيه؟؟؟

كفايه كده النهارده برجاء الرد عليا حيث اني إن شاء الله سوف اقوم بتنفيذ 75 وحده سكنيه إن شاء الله مشروع ضخم وإن لم اثبت كفاءه فسوف اقعد في المنزل وربنا يستر

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## depo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## depo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جداجدا حاجة كويسة


----------



## depo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

تاريخ التسجيل: Dec 2006
الجنس : أنثى 
المشاركات: 967 

طيب ياجماعة انا جديد مسكت شغل في رصف طريق وبصراحه عمري مانزلت مجال الطرق كل شئ بالنسبه لي كان جديد وحسيت كاني مابعرف شئماهي نصايحكم لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*المعرفية هي الطريق*



depo قال:


> تاريخ التسجيل: Dec 2006
> الجنس : أنثى
> المشاركات: 967
> 
> طيب ياجماعة انا جديد مسكت شغل في رصف طريق وبصراحه عمري مانزلت مجال الطرق كل شئ بالنسبه لي كان جديد وحسيت كاني مابعرف شئماهي نصايحكم لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اخي الفاضل depo

اولا مبروك عليك العمل الجديد

ثانيا: لابد لك ان تقرأ عن عمليات سفلتة الطرق وانصحك بان تتجول في ملتقانا هذا 
حيث يوجد به العديد من الفعاليات بمواضيع كثيرة عن سفلتة الطرق
واول طريق النجاح هو المعرفية العلمية , بصرف النظر عن ما اكتسبته او لم تكتسبه في الكلية
فالمعرفية لا تنقطع بانتهاء الدراسة الجامعية

ثالثا: انصحك بملازمة احد المهندسين المخلصين من ذوي الخبرة ليسرد لك طريقة التنفيذ ولو شفويا

رابعا: يجب عليك ان تقرأ المخططات الخاصة باعمال الطرق بمشروعكم وستجد فيها من الملاحظات الفنية الكثير, وستجد فيها تفاصيل وقطاعات للطريق 
كذلك ستبين المخططات المناسيب النهائية للطريق 
ومنها تستطيع ان تستخرج منسوب التسوية (Sub Grade level) وهو المنسوةب الذي يكون تحت بداية الصب بيز (Sub-Base) وبالتالي تقوم باعمال القطع والردم بالطريق

كذلك ستجد سمك طبقة الصب بيز (حوالي 20 سم ) وسمك طبقتي الاسفلت القاعدية والفوقية سماكتهما
والمواد التي توضع بينهما 

وعليك ان تجتهد في اخذ عينات من كل طبقة بعد دمكها وذلك لاجراء اختبار الدمك (Compaction Test) وتؤخذ العينات على ابعاد تحددها المواصفات الفنية والقياسية

احترس اخي الفاضل من الطبقة الاخيرة من الاسفلت ففيها غالبا ما تظهر مشكلات الطبقات السفلية
وتابع مناسيب الميول للشارع بدقة حتى لا يحدث تجمع المياه في مناطق تؤدي الى ضرورة اعادة السفلتة

كذلك هناك نسبا للخلطة الاسفلتية يجب متابعتها مع محطة الخلط ( تجدها بالمواصفات الفنية )
وهناك درجة حرارة يجب ان لا تقل حرارة الخلطة الاسفلتية عنها ( وهي قياسية )

واكرر يجب ان تقرأ وتتعرف قبل البدء في التنفيذ

وحينها
سترى ما قد قرأته بشكل واقعي يرسخ بذهنك فتكتسب امرين

1- عدم اهتزازك شخصيا حين تقوم بتنفيذ الطريق كأول مرة 
2-رؤية ماقد قرأته وتعلمته نظريا او بسؤال مهندسين ذوي خبرة فيستقر ذلك في ذهنك وتكتسب خبرته 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## mdumaid (22 ديسمبر 2007)

eng.amani قال:


> طيب ياجماعة انا جديد مسكت شغل في رصف طريق وبصراحه عمري مانزلت مجال الطرق كل شئ بالنسبه لي كان جديد وحسيت كاني مابعرف شئماهي نصايحكم لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


.
الحل هو بالشكل التالي 
1- عمل صب كريد للطريق ويكون ذلك بعد التسويه المناسبه لها 
بعد تجهيز طبقه الصب كريد والانتهاء منتها تبداء المراحل الاخرى وهي فردج ودحل البيسكورس حسب السماكات البمطلوبه ومن ثمه المرحله الاخيره الا وهي تعبيد الطريق


----------



## mdumaid (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الحل هو بالشكل التالي 
1- عمل صب كريد للطريق ويكون ذلك بعد التسويه المناسبه لها 
بعد تجهيز طبقه الصب كريد والانتهاء منتها تبداء المراحل الاخرى وهي فردج ودحل البيسكورس حسب السماكات البمطلوبه ومن ثمه المرحله الاخيره الا وهي تعبيد الطريق


----------



## mdumaid (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*محمد*

بعد التحيه
لكل مهندس جديد عليه اولا ان يتقي الله ومن ثم تكون خطوات العمل بالشكل التالي اذا كان العمل في مجال الانشاءات
1- القيام باعمال الشبكيه الى الموقع الراد العمل به لتحديد كمية اتلردم والحفر ومن اجل القيام باعمال التسويه ومن ثم القيام بمعرفة كيفيه انشاء الخنزيره ومن ثم عملية تاكيس الاعمده وهكذا والاهم من هذا الاداره الجيدة للمشروع


----------



## engms.2006 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*بيت شعر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يغضب ان تركت سؤاله و بنيّ آدم حين ’يسأل يغضب’​


----------



## نزهة محمد (9 يناير 2008)

اولا احب اعرفكم على نفسى..........محمد زكريا مهندس مدنى
الموضوع هايل و مهم على فكرة و ذلك لسببين:
اولا البداية مهمة جدا فى حياة اى مهندس
ثانيا حب العمل ايضا مهم
اذا اى مهندس مش فاهم ماذا اقصد يقولى
اولا لازم عند النزول للموقع يجب اولا الصمت الرهيب ......... فاهمين.
و مرافقة مهندس خبرة فى التنفيذ فى كل جزء فى الموقع
مع العلم انى لا اقصد بالصمت هنا بالمعنى السطحى بل اقصد السكوت و الكفاية بالاستماع جدا و الملاحظة.
 و نفضل كدة فترة من الزمن مش حقول قد اية دى حتعتمد على عقل و شخصية الشخص نفسة.
بعد انتهاء فترة العمل يوميا
 تروح البيت و تلخص كل شى شوفتة النهاردة فى الموقع
و تكتب ملاحظاتك و استفساراتك و اسئلتك فى ورقة...... انا بسميها برشامة
 وبعدين الصبح توريها للمهندس لخبرة
 وهو حيجاوبك على كل صغيرة و كبيرة
لحين ما تقف على رجلك
البداية هنا مهمة...... و كمان نوعية المهندس الخبرة مهمة جدا
 علشان لو اتعلمت حاجة غلط فى البداية حتفضل طول عمرك غلط ومش فاهم فى التنفيذ
انا شخصيا احمد لله انى اتربيت على ايدى مهندسين ممتازين الحمد لله
 وكمان دراستى فى هندسة اسكندرية كانت من اجمل ايام عمرى
المهم:
 انا بقة اتعلمت اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا الدقة الدقة الدقة
اقصد هنا اية........... طبعا ما فيش شى كامل غير وجهة الله وحدة
 لكن بقول لو قدرت كمهندس احصل على دقة و كفائة و جودة معقولين...... يبقى انا مهندس ناجح
حدى مثل صغير
لو انا بلعب بينج بونج
و ضربت الكورة خلف الشبكة مباشرة............ كدة حضمن لو فرقت شوية بردة حتكون جوة الملعب او الخطوط
لكن لو ضربت الكورة فى منتصف الملعب......... هنا ممكن اقول ممكن تكون جوة او تكون برة التربيزة اصلا
 الى اقصدة
 حاول الدقة فى كل شى صغير و كبير اثناء التنفيذ
حاجة تانية مهمة يا باشمهندسين
 و هى دائما خليكى هادى و مش قلق علشان تعرف تفكر
 فى اوقات كتير المهندس محتاج الهدوءءءءءء علشان ياخد قرارة صح
انا بقة مش حتكلم على موضوع الشخصية علشان كل واحد لية طرقتة بس مهم تكون شرس مميت قاتل مجرم....... و فى نفس الوقت بضحك و اهزر و اقول نكت بس الشطارة هنا امتى اختار التوقيت
 جو العمل من ان الى اخر محتاج ترطيب و محتاج جدية و محتاج نظام
 يبقى مش لازم اكون دايما مكشر بس فى اوقات لازم ابين الوش التانى و ذلك للتحكم فى الموقع جيداااااااااااا
عاوز اقول حاجة مهمة........ من الاشياء الى علمتنى كتير هو الحصر الكميات...... تخيلوا


----------



## نزهة محمد (9 يناير 2008)

اكمل كلامى
حصر الكميات من الاشياء المههة على عاتق المهندس
بس وجدت بخبرتى ان الحصر بيفيد جدااااا فى التنفيذ و اعتقد فى مهندسين كتير حيعرفوا انا قول لية كدة
المهم:
عاوز اوضح شى مهم فى حياة اى مهندس
حاول تحب العمال
و تسمع مشاكلهم و تحلها
علشان لما تطلب منة لبن العصفور منة ينفذ فورا بدون نقاش
 اقصد هنا ان العمالة هى ايدينا فيجب علينا الحفاظ عليها......... دة شى مهم فى حياة اى مهندس على فكرة
 كنت بقعد اشرب معاهم الشاى فى القراونة على الخشب و اكل معاهم
 و نقوم كلنا نشتغل فى جو من الحب و التفاهم............ دة مهم جدااااااااااا
حاجة تانية مهمة
المساحة............. انا فى نظرى اى مهندس يعرف شغل و مساحة و مناسيب الموقع اعتقد دة حيكون فاهم فى كل شى
علشان دايما اقول البداية
بداية اى مشروع............. هو اية؟ الصفر المعمارىىىىىىىىىىىىى
و خلى بالكم من المناسيب يا جماعة............ دى اهم شى فى التنفيذ
يجب ايضا استخدام حساب المثلثات كويس فى استخدام التوديوليت............... دة بقة شغل مزاج
اوصيكم ايضا بالاعمدة الخرسانية
الرأسية..... الحديد...... الابعاد.......... الكانات........ الغطاء الخرسانى و البسكويت......الهزاز......... حاجات مهمة بصراحة
بردة خبرتى علمتنى ازاى لو فى خطأ حصل
 ازاى اصلحة بسرعة و دقة و حكمة........... دة بيقابل اى مهندس
 بردة دة مهم
على فكرة يا جماعة
الى بعلم المهندس كويس و يديلة خبرة........... هى المشاكل الى بتحصل فى الموقع صدقونى
ياما الواحد شاف حاجات شعر راسة وقف عليها و اتحلت لكن اتلمت منها كتير بزاف
دايما حاول تعرف كل كبيرة و صغيرة تخص الموقع........... من الا لف الى الياء و بلاش يا جماعة المهندسين الى يقول مش اعرف دى ولا دى خد فكرة عن كل شى
ولازم تكون فاهم فى الكهرباء و التكيف و الطلمبات و التليفونات و الصحى كويس جداااااااااا
للاسف بتكون كل كبيرة و صغيرة على دماغ المهندس المدنى............. يلة حظنا كدة بقة
شغلتنا متعبة جداااااااااا خلى بالك اى خطأ يجب تدارجة سريعا و بسرعة و تخلى عينك هى مقياسك
يعنى عينك زى الرادارررررررررررر
و طبعا لو انت فاهم كل صغيرة و كبيرة فى الموقع حتعرف انت تبص على اية بتركيز
اعتقد فى مهندسين فاهمين
معلش قلبت دماغكم بس الموووضع حلو بصراحة
الى لقاء.............. محمد


----------



## engms.2006 (11 يناير 2008)

*حاسس ان الموضوع خرج بره الموضوع ؟؟؟؟ههههههههههه؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته

انا طبعا باشكر السادة المهندسين الجادين في المشاركات والاهتمام بملتقانا وانا باقول ملتقانا لان احنا كده مهندسين مع بعض مفيش صنايعي هيضحك عليك كمان هنا في الملتقي ده هتلاقي خبرات ومش هتلاقي مدير مشروع بيخبث ( بيخبي عنك المعلومة) اه يا جماعة علي فكره انا نسيت انا كنت هاتكلم في إيه ؟؟

بس احب اقول لحضراتكم بجد ان اشتركت في الموضوع ده وسالت علي عدة اشياء احد السادة المهندسين الزملاء جاوبني علي بعض الاسئلة وبعض الاسئلة الاخري لم يجيب عليها اي حد المهم يعني انا مش زعلان فانا اعرف حكمة بتقول التمس لاخيك المسلم سبعين عذرا وان لم يبدو لك عذرا ً فقل لعل له عذراً لا اعرفه المهم يعني


دلوقتي السادة المهندسين الماشركين ( المهندس محمد زكريا ) الذي تكرم بالرد والمشاركه في الموضوع يقول لنا اشربوا الشاي مع الصنايعيه في القروانة يا جماعة اتمني انه يكون اول يوم عمل معناه سؤال هندسي واجابته انما موضوع الشاي والقروانه والغذاء مع العمال ده ممكن نسميه علم النفس والاجتماع الهندسي ؟؟؟ ايه رايكم انا طبعا باعتذر للسيد المهندس محمد زكريا بس بصراحة اعتقد اني لو مهندس وعندي سؤال في الموقع ومثلا عندي بكره صبة خرسانة او استلام حديد هيكون افيد اني اسال سؤال واحصل علي جوابه مثلا في نفس اليوم مساءا بينما مش هاستفيد بالشاي اللي في القروانة عموما انا عندي كام سؤال ؟؟ ارجو ان الاخ المهندس ( نزهة محمد ) انه يسامحني بس الموضوع بيبقي ملح ( ’ملح ) وماحدش بيبقي حاسس بحاجة لما يكون المهندس واقف في الموقع بيتمني انه يكون عنده خلفيه ولو بسيطه عن اللي العمال هيعملوه طيب احكي لكم حاجة هي تدل علي جهلي ولكني عرفتها بعد كده كنت باتكلم مع مدير المشروع وقال لي اطلع كده شوف ( ظهر الحية ) ركب ولا لسه تعرفوا ظهر الحية دي عباره عن ايه هي عباره عن خشب تقوم بقفل الفاصل بين الخشب الباركيه و البورسلين مثلا يعني اي مادتين مختلفتين وغالبا تكون تحت الابواب المهم يعني عارفين انا كنت بابص فين ؟؟ المفروض ابص تحت قدمي ولكني نظرت في السقف؟؟؟ طبعا المهندس مدير المشروع الاخ اللي بيقول اسال مدير المشروع او مهندس كبير للاسف المهندس الكبير عندي في المشروع لو سالته علي حاجة ممكن يقول لي روح يا محمد ولما تتعلم يا ابني وتبقي مهندس ابقي تعالي هو من الاخر عايز واحد يريحه في الموقع يكون مهندس حقيقي مش انه يعمل برشامة ومين هيصبر عليك انا رايي انك لازم تذاكر خطوات التنفيذ في الموقع واحدة واحدة مش تتعلم من العمال والصنايعيه عموما انا اعرف ان في الموسوعة الهندسيه للمهندس عبد اللطيف البقري ودي ممتازه بإذن الله وكتب التنفيذ في الموقع كتيييييييير عموما انا عارف اني كنت قاسي في الكلام مع المهندس محمد زكريا ( نزهة محمد ) بس بصراحة اسلوبه في الكلام شيق وممتع بس الكلام ده لو انا مهندس خبره وعايز اسمع واحد خبره ونحكي في كلام مش هنتحاسب عليه تاني يوم مع مدير المشروع طبعا المهندس محمد هيقول لي عايز ايه يا ابني انت دلوقتي ؟؟؟ هاقول لسيادته ياريت الموضوع اللي تم تثبيته دي وهو اول يوم عمل انه يكون عباره عن- اسال استشير- بتاع الطب كده يعني الواحد يسال سؤال ولو في احد من السادة المهندسين عنده راي يقول عليه بس بكل أمانة يعني الاجابة يا ريت تكون دقيقه علي فكره انا مش مهندس صغير من اللي ظهر في اسلوب كلامي انا خريج منذ خمس سنوات بس كنت شغال في الحكومة والحمد لله فقت لنفسي ده انا كنت قربت انسي الهندسه والله وانا في الحكومة اه يا ريت يا جماعة ما حدش يزعل من كلامي بس يا ريت بردوا ان الموضوع ده يكون عباره عن اسئلة هندسيه واجوبه واقترح تثبيت موضوع يختص بالحالة الاجتماعية والمشاكل النفسيه للسادة المهندسين العرب 


علي فكره انا اسف علي الكلام اللي كنت قاسي فيه بس ارجو الدعاء لوالدي المتوفي وانا باعشق ملتقي المهندسين العرب

احب اقول بقي للسادة المهندسين ازاي تكونوا مهندسين ناجين من خلال كلام الناس


1- الثقة بالنفس
2- سؤال مهندس اكبر منك في الموقع يعني ما تنكسفش
3- دائما الاطلاع والمعرفة 
4- معرفة علم المساحة
5- ان تكون صارم مسلول علي رقاب العمال في الموقع مع ابداء بعض اللين في بعض الاوقات
6-التفكير بهدوء
7-استشاره من لديه الخبره في العمل ( اعمال طرق ) استشير في اعمال الطرق مهندس يعمل في الطرق
8- سماع نصائح المهندس محمد زكريا ( نزهة محمد ) حبيبي



9- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## نزهة محمد (11 يناير 2008)

اولا قبل كل شى دعواتى للوالد بالرحمة و يارب يصبركم و ينور قبرة باذن اللــــــــــــــــــــة.
انا مش حعلق كتير على كلامك
بس واضح فعلا انك لسة مهندس صغير........... خمس سنين فى نظرى صغير و لسة حتتعلم و تبقى مهندس عظيم
على فكرة حتبع نفس الاسلوب فى الحوار زى ما انت بارع فية كدة
طبعا مهندس عظيم ان شاء الله يا مهندس ام اس 2006
المهم
احب بس اقولك الاول انا خبرة كام سنة
دفعة 1988................ تعرف تحسبها؟؟؟؟
و عموما اعتراضك مقبول و انا بحترمة
بس انا بقة احب المهندس فى اول يوم يعرف الى بقولة دة قبل المعلومة الهندسية الى واضح انها عاملة لك قلق
يعنى اقصد ان غرضك شريف و شرعى بس بردة
حفضل اشرب معاهم فى القراونة................ اية رايك؟
واضح ان كلمة قراوانة عجبتك كتير
دة بس علشان تعرف انها ذات معنى كبير
المهم
و حفضل اعمل البرشامة
ما هو انت لو تعرف البرشامة
حتقول عجبى
اقصد هنا بالبرشامة يا جماعة
ورقة صغيرة فيها المفيد بدل ما اشيل لوحة او اجندة او ما شابة ذلك 
الواحد فى الموقع بيكون مشغول جدا و محتاج حاجة سريعة فيها ملاحظاتة
اتمنى بقة المهندسين يكونوا فهموا اقصد اية بالبرشامة....................... و على فكرة حلو اوى موضوع ظهر الحية
بس على فكرة
لما قال لك يا باشمهندس روح شوف ظهر الحية
كان يجب تقولة معرفهاش و ارجوك عرفنى انا حروح ابوص على اية
انا شخصيا كنت حعمل كدة
بدل ما اقف زى الاطرش فى الزفة.................. نصيحة لكل مهندس
البداية مهمة............ ولما مديرك يشوف انك بتسال كتير
حيعرف انك حتكون مهندس ممتاز
اما عن المعلومة الهندسية..................... فى كتير
تحب اقولك على حاجة تخليك تلف حولين نفسك؟
طيب احب اعرف من السادة المهندسين
كيف استخدم التيودوليت العادى فى تحديد مسافة افقية؟؟؟؟ و ما الادوات المستخدمة؟ و ما هى مدى الدقة
و كمان سؤال؟
لما تكون بتوقع مجموعة كبيرة من المحاور او الاعمدة........... لية بنلاقى فروق فى بعض السنتىمترات و كيفية حلها؟؟؟؟
يلة يا سيدى و لا تزعل
اما عن ظهر الحية
نسيت انك تقول انها بتوضع ايضا عند الفواصل الانشائية فى المبنى.......... مش كدة ولا اية يا ام اس............... عموما اعتقد انك حتكون شاطر جدا دلوقتى فى انواع ظهر الحية و الميتة كمان.
المهم موضوعك روعة و هايل و خلتنا نتكلم شوية
برافو عليكى
الى لقاء
محمد


----------



## engms.2006 (13 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته


انا اسف جدا لحضرتك لو كان كلامي ضايقك 


بس انا بابقي في ورطه وبابقي مش عايز اشرب شاي في القروانة ههههههههههههههههه


عموما انا باشكر حضرتك علي الرد

وزي ما بيقولوا ما محبه الا بعد ........ محبه بردوا ان شاء الله


علي فكره 



انا اعرف موضوع المسافة الافقيه وذلك بقراءة الكروس cross العلوي والسفلي لحامل الشعارات الاستديا وطرحهم من بعض ...... مش عارف الكلام ده اللي حضرتك تقصده ولا ايه؟؟


بالنسبة كمان لظهر الحية--> انا وضحت لحضرتك ان مدير المشروع مش متفاهم انا قلت هاطلع اشوف ظهر الحية وهي اكيد هتبقي حاجة جديده اضافت للمكان هاعرفها بس المشكلة انها صغير وتحت عقب الباب 

ممكن اقول لحضرتك حاجة؟؟؟


مفيش عند حضرتك مشروع وتكون حضرتك مدير المشروع بتاعه وانا اعمل برشامة واشرب شاي في القروانة للصبح


وكمان هاركب لحضرتك في الموقع كله ظهور حيات


اه بالنسبة لاسئلة حضرتك وهي الفروق في توقيع المحاور والاعمدة ياريت حضرتك تقول لي عليها لاني اعرف انها تكون خطأ وبالتالي بنرجع نظبط الزوايا (3 -4 والوتر 5) ده بالنسبة للخنزيره اللي هيتوقع عليها المحاور وبعدها القواعد


كمان احب اسال حضرتك لو حضرتك تعرف تشرح لي حوائط القص shear wall ويا ريت حضرتك تتفضل مشكورا تجاوب علي اسئلتك واسلتي ؟؟؟ بالنسبة للتيودوليت وفروق المحاور والاعمدة واخر حاجة تصميم حوائط القص shear wall


ومن حبي واهتمامي اني ابدي لحضرتك حسن النية وعدم اظهار ما وصل لحضرتك من اسلوبي من اني متهكم ومش كويس انا بس بابقي عايز اوصل لمعلومة واول حاجة باعملها بافتح ملتقي المهندسين العرب وابتدي اكتب واكتب حتي بانااااااام ساعات كتير ادام الجهاز واصحي الصبح الاقي الدنيا في الموقع خربانة خالص عموما انا شاكر جدا لحضرتك وهابتدي انا بالسلام ( وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام ) وهاكتب لحضرتك رقم موبايلي يا ريت نكون علي اتصال 0109737595

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## engms.2006 (13 يناير 2008)

*برشامة وقروانه*

اه علي فكره يا باشمهندس محمد زكريا ( نزهة محمد ) انا عندي نوته باسجل فيها حاجات كتير منها مثلا اسماء الخامات اللي باستخدمها في الموقع .

كمان ارقام العمال والصنايعيه ( علشان اشرب معاهم شاي لما احتاجهم في شغلانة تانية هههههههه باهزر والله )

كمان باسجل عليها الاعمال التي تمت اليوم

باسجل فيها المون والتشوينات المطلوبة


اخر حاجة النوته دي خلصت وهاشتري واحده غيرها



هههههههههههههه دم تقيل انا عارف بس باعتذر علي اللي قولته في حق المهندس محد زكريا 

طيب تصدق تامن بمين يا باشمهندس محمد


انا اتعلمت من الخفير بتاع الموقع ازاي ادخل نت من الموبايل

وكنت باشرب شاي مع السباك


والله السباك كان عنده heater كان بيعمل عليه شاي وكنت وانا رايح وانا جاي باشرب شاي

يعني الموضوع ما بقاش في قروانة زي زمان



المهم ما علينا


لو حضرتك فاضي 



تيجي نخلي الموضوع ده نااااااااااااااااااااار انا اسال وحضرتك تجيب



تقف جني وجنب السادة الزملاء بقدر المستطاع

علي فكره كماااااااااان اسمي المهندس محمد صلاح الشهير بمحمد صلاح السنهراوي



ورقم موبايلي كتبته وهاكتبه تاني 01097375954


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مجدي الشمري (16 يناير 2008)

في البداية اود ان ابدي اعجابي و امتناني الكبيرين لهذا المنتدى و لجميع الزملاء المنتمين له و الذي يمدونه و يمدون اخوانهم المهندسين في كل مكان بالمعلومات الجيدة و المواضيع المميزة.​ارجو مساعدتي في البداية دعوني اشرح الحالة الموجودة:​عبارة عن بناية طابقين من الكونكريت المسلح هذة البناية مصصمة باسلوب الجدران الحاملة من الطابوق الطيني حيث لا توجد اي أعمدة .ولدي هذة ألأسئلة أرجو ألأجابة عليها:​عند حساب ألأحمال ألحية والميتة هناك جداول خاصة تحدد مقدار الحمل الحي مثلا للمدرسة للمستشفى ​ارجو التفضل يتجهيزي بهذة الجداول ومن اي كتاب اخذت.​لقد بحثت كثيرا عن معادلة او طريقة تمكنني من حساب عرض الجدران الطابوقية الحاملة و لكن لم اجد اي مواصفة او طريقة حساب لتحمل الجران االحاملة المبنية من الطابوق الطيني . ارجو ارشادي الى اي مواصفة او طريقة لحساب تحمل الجدار الحامل و العرض المطلوب.​نحن نعرف ان جميع الآحمال الحية والميتة المؤثرة على السقوف الكونكريتية هي بوحدة الكيلو نيوتن \المتر المربع و لكن هناك احمال مثل القواطع الداخلية المبنية من الطابوق فكيف يتم حساب احمال هذة القواطع و كيف يتم اضافتها الى ألأحمال الحية والميتة المؤثرة على السقف الكونكريتي. ارجو توضيح ذلك.​ماهي ألأحمال التي تؤثر على الجدران الطابوقية الحاملة و باي وحدة قياس و كيف يتم حسابها ارجو توضيح ذلك.​​وشكري وامتناني سلفا لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الذين سوف يقدمون المساعدة لي.​​​


----------



## الكنج125 (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكى اجاوب على الاخ المهندس الجديد سوف اطرح عليه عدة اسئلة وعليه البحث عن اجوبه لها لكى لا اقدم له الموضوع بسهوله حتى يبحث ويصبح مهندس جيد :-
السؤال الأول ماهى حدود درجة حرارة الخرسانه لكى تصبح مقبولة(اقل درجة واعلى درجة حرارة) ؟
السؤال الثانى كيفية قياس هبوط الخرسانه فى الموقع وما هى الاجهزة المطلوبه وما هى الحدود المسموح بها للخرسانه ؟
السؤال الثالث كيف تحدد نسبة الماء المطلوبه للخلطة ان لم تعطى لك فى المواصفة وماهى النسب والى اى مكونات الخرسانة تكون مرتبطة ؟
وسوف اقوم بالاجابة على تلك الاسئلة ولكن بعد فترة ارجو من المهندس البحث عنها وسوف اقوم بوضع اسئلة اخرى تجعل منك مهندس ناجح بالموقع على حسب خبرتى المتواضعه


----------



## engms.2006 (18 يناير 2008)

*نفسي في الملتقي ده يبقي تحفة الملتقيات العلمية العالمية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


انا سعيد جدا ً بهذا الملتقي وفعلا ً باشعر ان النت ليه استخدام رائع لنا كمهندسين مدني

عموما انا هاقول اللي عندي وهأذكر مدي صحته و مدي تأكدي من كلامي


الأخ مجدي الشمري : حساب عرض الحائط فيه اقاويل كثيره ولكن ما تريد تصميمه هو طابقين فقط فأنا سمعت دكتور عندنا في جامعة القاهرة اعطي لنا هذه المعلومة وهيا معلومة imperical اي معلومة بالخبره ليست مأخوذه من كتاب


قال لو عايز تعمل المنشأ بتاعك حوائط حاملة بدون اعمدة فما عليك الإ انت تجعل آخر دور لك مبني علي طوبة وبمقاسات الطوبة في مصر اي 25 سنتيمتر والدور اللي تحته يزيد نصف طوبه وانت نازل


يعني مثلا

لو طابقين
يبقي الطابق الثاني = طوبة =25 سنتيمتر 
الطابق الاول ( اقصد الأرضي ) = طوبة + نصف طوبة = طوبه ونصف =37.50 سنتيمتر


واحب اقول المعلومة السابقه الله اعلم بمدي دقتها ولكني اعتقد انها مقبوله و more safe
كمان احب اوجهه نظر حضراتكم الي شيئ مهم كمان الدكتور قالها

قال لابد الا تزيد مساحه الحائط عن 35 متر مسطح بمعني


لو حائط طوله 10 متر لا يزيد ارتفاعه باي حال من الاحوال عن 3.5 متر وذلك حتي لا يحدث انهيار failure وطبعا لابد ان تقل عن هذه الحدود بكثير ( في رأيي انا )


بالنسبة للاحمال : الحية التي تكون في المستشفيات والمصالح الاداريه والمخازن والبلكونات انا عندي جداول لها وهيا مأخوذه من الكود المصري للأحمال وسوف ادرجها في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله وهي علي فكره كانت موجوده في ملتقانا الجميل ياريت حضرتك تدور عليها تاني هتلاقيها 

غالبا احمال المستشفيات 400 كجم /سم2 ولكنها تختلف حيث في غرف العمليات تصل الي 1000 كجم /سم 2 ولكني غير متأكد من القيم السابقه حيث انها من الذاكره فقط ولكني ما اتذكره هي البلكونات ( الكابولي cantilever ) فإن حمله الحي يؤخذ اعلي من المبني العادي 300 كجم /سم 2


الاخ المهندس الكينج

حياك الله معكم المهندس محمد صلاح من مصر
اسئلة حضرتك جميلة ولكني بصراحه لا اعرفها

درجات الحراره المقبوله للخرسانة ( اعتقد انها تكون مقبوله لو تعادل درجة حرارة الانسان) الجو العادي كمان
السؤال اثاني قياس هبوط الخرسانة في الموقع انا فاكر الجهاز وشكله وده عباره عن مخروط بس اسمه مش متذكره 

نسبة الماء في الخطلة الخرسانية هيا عبارة عن نسب في كود التصميم فمثلا الكود المصري تكون النسبة في حدود نصف محتوي الاسمنت و تعتمد اساساً علي الاجهاد المميز للخرسانة المطلوب الوصول اليه وغالبا هذه الإشياء تكون في الموقع بالخبره وبالنظر وليس لها معايير معينة الا في الحالات الدقيقه للتنفيذ ولكن ما اعرفه ذكرته

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال


ان كان خطأ فمن نفسي وان كان صواب فمن الله



اسف علي الاطالة ولكني احب الملتقي لدرجة عظيمة والله واحبه بطريقه رهيبة اكتر من اي حاجة تانية في النت حتي لما باكون مضايق بارجع علي الملتقي واقعد اكتب اكتب يا ريت الناس تشاركنا وتسال واحنا نسال حتي نكون في اصلح حال


عايز اسأل سؤال انا بقي؟؟؟


1- كيفية القيام بعزل الاساسات لو قواعد منفصلة و وكيفيه حصر هذه الاعمال ( العزل)
2- كيفية استلام خشب الدور الارضي بعد استلام الاساسات .
3- كيف نقوم بنقل الشرب وتجهيزه للسباك و النجار المسلح ( الشرب = المناسيب الصحيحة وذلك التوضيح للاخوة العرب علشان اختلاف المصطلحات يعني)



عندي شوية معلومات عايز اذكرها 

حد يعرف الكوليسترا --> الكوليسترا هذه عباره عن الومونيوم وعليه زجاج عاكس او فاميه علشان نغطي بها مواسير الصرف مثلا يعني لو علي الشارع العمومي وساعتها بنسميها كيرتن وول carten wall

حد يعرف ظهر الحية --> دي خشبة لها تقوس ( محدبة) توضع تحت الابواب عندما يكون هناك خشب باركيه وجنبه سيراميك والمهندس محمد زكريا ( نزهة محمد ) قال لي ان ظهر الحية دي بتوضع كمان في فواصل التمدد

حد يعرف ازاي استلم حلوق الابواب --> اول شيئ في حلق الباب انه يكون عرضه من فوق زي تحت ( ده في التركيب مش في نوعية الخشب او التصنيع) يعني اقيس العرض فوق وتحت 
اقوم بوزن الحلق بميزان ميه وكمان بميزان خيط
اضع زاوية قائمة في اعلي الحلق للتاكد من انه يصنع زاوية قائمة ( القائم الرأسي للحق مع العرضي ( المخ ) او حتي اوزنها ببلاطة)
وهناك اشياء كثيره في استلام الحلق ولكني بصراحة تعبت من الكتابة

نلتقي في يوم آخر ان شاء الله تعالي


أدعوا لوالدي الله يرحمه بالرحمه والغفران فنعم الاب هو والله ربانا علي طاعة الله وعلي الصلاة المتكوبة وكان يقول لي يا محمد يا ابني من اعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا انا ساعات كتيره كنت باحسد نفسي عليه لحد ما الحسد أثر فعلا وتوفاه الله وهذه اعمار وآجال وإنا لله وان اليه راجعون 


اللهم اغفر لنا ولهم ونسال الله لنا ولهم العافية 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2008)

وربنا يرحم والدك ويسكنه فسيح جناته ان شاء الله


----------



## فؤاد الجهري (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على موضوع أول يوم عمل للمهندس*

من وجهة نظري الآتي : 
1- الثقة بالنفس 
2- دراسة وثائق المشروع (رسومات , مواصفات والبرنامج الزمني)
3-دراسة اي قرار قبل إصدارة ... (التراجع عن القرارات او التردد فيها يضعف من شخصية المهندس بالموقع). 
4- مع الإستمرارية تتراكم خبرات بالإضافة الى عدم ترك اي جانب غير مفهوم ويأتي ذلك بسؤال اهل الخبرة من المهندسين والإستفادة من الموقع نفسه. 
5- عند وجود تأخير او تقصير في جانب معين يتم البحث عن الأسباب والعمل على حلها. 
6- أخير يجب ان تتوفر القناعة لدى المهندس بأنه قادر على إنهاء العمل المكلف به بنية صادقة وسيكون الله عونا له في كثير من الأمور.


----------



## اركان الزبيدي (21 يناير 2008)

اخي المهندس 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع . في تصوري هذا الموضوع لايستطيع المهندس تغطيته بصورة كامله لكن ممكن روؤس سطور والباقي عليك.
اولا واخيرا عندما تدخل الموقع يجب ان تكون ثقتك عاليه بنفسك لان انت مهندس واكيد انته عارف يعني ايه مهندس.
لاتهمل اي معلومه تقراة او تسمعها مهما كانت صغيرة لانه تاكد انها ستكون مفيدة.
استغل اي دقيقه فراغ لديك في دراسه الموصفات ومتطلبات العمل الذي في مسوؤليتتك.
حاول الحصول عل المعلومه من العامل صاحب الخبرة من غير ان يشعر انه يعطيك ايها.
اسال المهندس الاقدم منك وحاول الاستفادة الكامله من خبرته لان العلوم كنوز مفاتحها السؤال
اتمنى للك كل التوفيق واسالك الدعاء


----------



## امين صقر (24 يناير 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد اوى ياريت كل المهندسين اللى احنا واصحاب خبرة يفيدونا ويكتبوا رأيهم هنا


----------



## الكنج125 (27 يناير 2008)

*اسئلة واجوبة مهمه للمهندس المدنى*

:75::28:بداية احى الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ساجيب عن الاسئلة المطروحة مسبقا 
فى البداية سنتكلم عن درجة حرارة الخرسانه وهى 35 درجة مئوية فى الكود المصرى و38 درجة مئوية فى المواصفات العربيية المتحدة وهناك ضرورة للربط بين سرعة الهواء وكذلك درجة حرارة الجو والرطوبة النسبية .
وذلك حتىلا يصل معدل تبخر الماء الى معدل اكبر من معدل صعود الماء من الخرسانة حديثة الصب (النزف)
ولذلك يجب عمل حواجز للرياح وكذلك وصلات مانعة لاشعة الشمس وتقليل الفترة ما بين الصب والمعالجة وكذلك ترطيب الشدة قبل الصب 
كما انه يجب الا تقل درجة الحرارة عن 3 درجة مئوية حتى لا يحدث تجمد للخرسانة (وذلك فى حلة الجو المحيط فى نفس الدرجة او اقل ) وفى هذه الحلة يتم اضافة 2 % كلوري كالسيوم الى الماء كنسبة منه حتى يزيد معدل الخرسانة الحرارى 
السؤال الثانى والخاص باختبار slump test وهو اختبار لقياس هبوط الخرسانهويتم عن طريق مخروط مقاساته القاعدة العليا 10 سم والسفلى 20 سم وارتفاعه 30 سم ولها مواصفة فى طريقة اخذ العينه يتم الرجوع لها فى الاكواد وتعتمد على استخام الخرسانة وطريقة الدمك فمثلا 
بالنسبة للارضيات والبلاطات تكون ما بين 2.5 الى 4 
وبالنسبة للكمرات والارضيات المسلحة ما بين 5 الى 10 سم 
والاعمدة والحوائط الساندة والقطاعات الدقيقه ما بين 7.5 الى 12.5 سم 
ثالثا بالنسبة لكمية الماء فهى مرتبطه ارتباط كلى بالاسمنت وتسمى بمحتوى الماء الى الاسمنت وتعتمد على الظروف التى يتعرض لها المبنى وكذلك مقاومة الخرسانة والمقاس الاعتبارى للركام وهى فى الغالب ما بين 0.45 الى 0.5 

اما بالنسبة للاسئلة التى طرحها الاخengms 20006
بالنسبة لعزل الاساسات فتختلف المواصفة طبقا للمادة العازلة ومكان العزل والظروف المحيطة وطبيعة التربة والمبانى المقام عليها ولكن فى الغالب يتم العزل للاساسات المنفصلة بالبيتومين على البارد ويتم ذلك كما يلى :
- يتم تنظيف السطح جيدا ثم ترميم جميع التعشيشات .
- دهان الوجه الاول افقيا او راسيا .
- دهان الوجه الثانى فى عكس التجاه بعد مرور حوالى 8ساعات .
ويتم القياس بالمتر المسطح او يحمل هذا البند على الاساسات والاولى افضل .
اما السؤال الثانى وهو كيفية استلام خشب الدور الارضى فيتم كما يلى 
- يتم اخذ منسوب اعلى من ارضية الدور الارضى فى حدود من 0.9 الى 1.00 متر
- يتم تنسيب بطنية جميع العناصر الانشائية للسقف من ( بلاطات وكمر ) الى هذا المنسوب ويتم مراجعتها على الطبيعة 
- يتم التاكد من مطابقة الشدة للرسومات التنفيذية لها ان وجدت او فى الاحوال العادية المسافات بين القوائم ما بين 0.6 الى 0.8 م 
- يتم التأكد من خلو التطبيق من اى فتحات تساعد على مرور مكونات الخرسانه وبالاخص ( زبد الخرسانه )
- يجب التاكد من مقدار رفع الشده لبطنية الكمر وكذلك الكابولى طبقا للمواصفات اذا زاد بحر الكمرة عن 5 م 
- يتم التاكد من التفاوت فى منسوب التطبيق عن طريق الميزان او من اسفل الشدة عن طريق ميزان خرطوم .
ثالثا موضوع نقل الشرب للسباك 
يتم نقل الشرب للسباك بداية من غرفة الصرف وحسب الميول المطلوبة لخط الصرف والموجودة بالرسومات التنفيذية .
اما عن الاسئلة الجديدة فهى (ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المشاركة فى الرد عليها )
1 - ماهى مكونات خلطة المبانى وماهى كمية الماء المطلوبة ( وماهى المدة الزمنية التى يجب استخدام الخلطة خلالها )
2 - كيفية بناء الطوب الديكورى فى حالة العراميس الافقية والراسية كلها على خط واحد والحائط معرض للرياح .
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا وهادف وبشكر الاخوة


----------



## engms.2006 (27 يناير 2008)

*حد يشاركنا يا جماعة ؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن لو سمحتوا مشاركه اكتر من كده انا احاسس ان اللي بيشارك في المنتدي ده شرذمه قليلون يعني عدد قليل اوي يا ريت بجد حد يشارك معانا


والهدف واحد

هو الوصول الي بالمهندس العربي الي احسن صحه وحاااااال وشكرا جزيلا احسن صحه هندسيه واحسن حالي هندسي طبعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته​


----------



## بنان المعتوق (28 يناير 2008)

انصح يا اخوان 
1- يكون التدريس بالعربي 
2- زيادة الدروس العمليه في الكليه 
3-تدريب خريجي الهندسه سنه بعد التخرج زي الاطباء


----------



## نبال (10 فبراير 2008)

الحقيقة انا راح احكي تجربتي الشخصية اول ما تخرجت ومش زمان الي سنة متخرجة بعد فترة تدريب لمدة خمس اشهر تقريبا صحلي شغل مع مقاول اني اشرف على مشروع مش كبير كتير ولكنه مشروع بناء وتشطيب والممول جهة حكومية وطبعا معلوماتي قليلة كتير وبصراحة تغلبت كتير وخاصة بالتعامل مع العمال وخاصة انهم عارفين اني خريجة جديدة وكيف اتعامل مع المقاول بدون ما يستغل عدم معرفتي لكتير من الامور ليربح هو وكيف اتعامل مع مهندسين الجهة الممولة حتى احقق ربح للمقاول لانه مهندس المقاول بهمة انه يربح المقاول ولكن بما يرضي الله بدون غش وبدون ما يتغاضى عن الاخطاءوبصراحة انا تعبت كتير لحد ما انتهى المشروع وخاصة اني كنت مسؤولة عن كل شيء ولكني كنت فرحانه لاني قدرت انهي المشروع واسلمة وتعلمت كتير اشياء ما كنت بقدر اتعلمها بدون ماكون في الموقع وبين العمال واخطأ واغلط واصحح وما اهتميت لكون خبرتي قليلة وسماعي لانتقادات مثل كيف بتجيبو مهندسة بدون خبرة للمشروع واصريت انه ما في غيري بنهي المشروع وبسلمه طبعا مش بالكلام ولكن بالعمل والاجتهاد وشكرا الكم لانكم طرحتو هاعنوان الجميل الي بيقدر يعبر في المهندس عن خبراته الشخصية.


----------



## امين صقر (14 فبراير 2008)

ايه الكلام الجميل ده موضوع جامد بجد


----------



## engms.2006 (14 فبراير 2008)

*حد يسمعني بقي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


انا من اكثر الناس المشجعين لهذا الموضوع بس هاتكلم بصراحة اكتر وافتح لكم قلبي حاسس ان الموضوع ده غالب عليه الطابع النفسي والاجتماعي بمعني انه عامل زي علم النفس كده حبه آراء ونظريات نفسيه في كيفيه القيادة ومميزات القائد الناجح المهم يعني ؟؟ انا عندي اقتراح ان الموضوع يتضمن علي شقين وجهات نظر السادة الاخوه الزملاء بالاضافه ايضا الي حقائق علميه مدروسه بمعني انا كمهندس موقع كل يوم باتحط في مشاكل كتير وعلي فكره بابقي محتاج العون والغوث وطبعا كل ده مش بالاقيه الا في ملتقانا الجميل فا ياريت يكون الموضوع متضمن سؤال وجواب ونقسمهم مثلا جزء بريد اليوم يعني كل يوم يكون في بريد للملتقي للسادة المهندسين اللي عنده سؤال ويكون في ناس مهندسين عظماء ذوي خبره يفيدونا سوا المهم يعني هل حد موافقني علي موضوع بريد اليوم ؟؟

طيب في اسئله كتيره بتدور في بالي هل ممكن حد يرد عليا ويجاوبني

مثلا يعني 

السؤال الاول ؟؟


انا مهندس انشاءا ت ولكني تعرضت لأعمال طرق ورصف طرق المهم يعني الطريق طلعت درجة نعومته مش كويسه فطبعا قالوا نجيب طبقة ناعمة ( سطحيه مقاس 2) وطبعا التكلفه كانت علي الشركه كبيره فرفضوا فأرتكبت جرم (اكبر من الجريمه) قالوا عايزين طبقه ناعمة وتسد مسام الطبقه السطحيه 

فرحت( قمت ) مسخن بيتومين وخفيته بجاز ( سولار) المهم يعني ورحته فارشه علي طبقة الاسفلت وفرشته بالمساحات ( مساحة نظافة البلاط) المهم غطيت المسطح بالكامل بكمية بيتومين رهيبه المهم شوفتوا الكارثه بقي وسكت شويه كام يوم كان الجو شتاء بعد كده الصيف بدأ يظهر كل عام وانتم بخير وطبقة البيتومين بدأت تنصهر وتسبب مشاكل للمشاه علي الاسفلت ولحد دلوقتي مش عارف اعالج المصيبه دي وطبعا المقاول عايز يحملني بيها مع ان مدير المشروع كان هو اللي أشار عليا برش البيتومين لسد الفراغات وسبني اخبط لوحدي علي فكره انا مهندس مش حديث التخرج وطبعا جهة الاشراف لما حضروا الاستلام قالوا استحاله يكون اللي عمل ده مهندس علي فكره كنت قبل ما ارش اطبقة البيتومين دي عايز آخد رأي مهندسين الملتقي الجميل لان اصحابي قالوا لي احنا ما اشتغلناش طرق قبل كده وطبعا سكت وما عرفتش اقول ايه؟؟ المهم يعني لو في بريد يومي الواحد ممكن يسأل علي اللي هيعمله بكره في الموقع ممكن يتفادي خسائر كتيره ومصائب اكبر وربنا يبعدنا علي الخسائر والمصائب يا جماعة ده كلام فعلا بيحصل انا ذهلت من كميه الناس اللي بتتريق عليا ما علينا من كده كمان للاسف الشديد انا بقيت في مشكله اني ادفع 40000 الف جنيه لطبقه الاسفلت السطحيه لو هاشيل الطبقة الحاليه واعمل طبقه سطحيه ناعمة بدون بيتومين سخن شوفتوا انا في كارثه اد ايه؟؟ ارجوا النظر لهذا الموضوع في عين الاعتبار​


----------



## م م ي (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بستفسر عن lenth of lap betwen steel bars , how can i calculate it , means i ask for rules in ACI


----------



## المهندس أبو مصطفى (19 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخ اسلام لاتخاف كل شيء ياتي بالتدريج فقط اقول الك أقرا وادرس من اول يوم عمل الخريطه تبع الموقع وتفاصيلها الكبيره والصغير حتى تكون ملم وتحوي كل التفاصيل والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مسلم (20 فبراير 2008)

نوره2007 قال:


> _*طيب انا مهندسه لسه متخرجه السنه دى وطبعا مينفعش اشتغل فى موقع فانا عاوزه اعرف لمل اتقدم لوظيفه ايه الكورسات اللى المفروض اكون عارفاها عشان اقدر اشتغل فى مكتب واثبت جدارتى انا مشروعى كان عقود ومواصفات بس يا ريت مهندس يرد عليه ويقولى اعمل ايه وشغل المكتب بيكون عباره عن ايه لانى حاسه نفسى تايهه وجزاكم الله خير ارجو الرد السريع*_



رأيي انك تبدئي بكورسات ساب و كاد لو ناوية تشتغلي شغل انشائي و طبعا بيرميفيرا لو ناوية تشتغل فى مجال الاداره و ان كنت بارجح انك تاخدى كله و زى ما اخوانا قالو قبل كده تفتحى كتب الكلية و تراجعي التصميم و الاهم من ده كله تطبقى عملي و لو حتى فى بيتك و لو كان ينفع ممكن تسألي و تحضري كمان مع الدفعة اللى بعدك عشان تعرفى مشاريعهم ماشية ازاى و بالطريقه دي تبقى لميتى تقريبا بجزء كبير من مجالات الشغل فى السوق و طبعا فى الاول و فى الاخر الخبرات كلها بتكتسب من الحياة العملية 
تمنياتى بالتوفيق و عذرا للاطالة


----------



## نجلاء الديب (5 مارس 2008)

اود معرفة نصائح اول يوم عمل


----------



## مريم ظريف (7 مارس 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخي الفاضل engms.2006​
> 
> 
> عمود الصرف هو الذي نصرف عليه المغاسل (حوض الوجه) والبيبة الارضية (البالوعة الارضية) والبانيو او دش القدم
> ...


معلومات مفيدة واتمني ان ترد علي الاسئلة التي ذكرتها


----------



## رمرومة (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخويه على الموضوع الحلو وبالنسبة اللي اني اتخرجت من الهندسة المدنيه وتخصصي بناء وادارة المشاريع وبعدني ممطبقه بالعمل والشي اللي قرينا بالكليه هو بس قرايه بدون تطبيق فياريت استفاد من اقتراحاتكم وخبرتكم الهندسية قبل ان ادخل في مجال العمل 
مشكورين


----------



## المهندسان (9 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع وممتاز جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## إكرامى أحمد فؤاد (10 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا مهندس مدنى مصرى خريج 2003 كنت فى الأول مثلكم تماما و باجتهاد و التوكل على الله سبحانة و تعالى و المتابعة المستمرة لعملى و التفكير وقراءة الكتب الهندسية وثقت بنفسى فى هذا المجال ولازم يكون عندنا صبر اشتغلت فى مشاريع صعبة زى انشاء الموانى و الكبارى و المساجد الضخمة و الحمد لله مع الوقت الواحد ممكن يتحسن طالما امامه هدف بيسعى الية و بالنسبة للزميل اللى مش عارف يقرا اللوح معلش درب نفسك كمان وكمان و حوال بعد كدا هتلاقى الموضوع ممتع و سهل و متنظرش للوحة كلها على بعضها بص و ركز على جزء جزء و بعدين شفها كلها و دقق فى جزء جزء الأول كل شىء معقد و ضخم مكون من مجموعات كتيرة سهلة و بسيطة لان المجموعات دى متداخلة مع بعضها زى التسليح كدا فرد كل جزء لوحدة هتلاقى العملية سهلة و بسيطة و محتاجة تمرين وتدريب بس و ربنا يوفقنا كلنا ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا
​


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

_الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا_
​


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 مارس 2008)

مريم ظريف قال:


> معلومات مفيدة واتمني ان ترد علي الاسئلة التي ذكرتها



اي اسئلة ؟
لم اتمكن من معرفة اي اسئلة تسألين عنها اختنا الفاضلة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 مارس 2008)

خالد النمر قال:


> الاخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ... ارجو افادتي عن طرق التشييك على الاعمال في الموقع من حديد ونجارة ومساحة وتسليح وعزل وتشطيب وباختصار كيف اقوم باعمال التشييك عموما وما هي الامور التي قد تمر علي دون انتباه مني اثناء التشييك او افادتي بكتب تتطرق الى المجال نفسه... وشكرا جزيلا



اخي الكريم خالد النمر

تجد في الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83406.html

كل ما يهمك من حيث استلام اغلب الاعمال المتداولة
بين المقاول والمشرف في المشاريع


كذلك بالموضوع التالي يشرح خطوات العمل بالموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3540.html

وفقك الله​


----------



## حسن البردويل (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا أخي على الموضوع
أنا برأي هناك جملة من الأمور الواجب تحقيقها ابتداءاً من اليوم الأول في العمل
و لكن يبقى الأهم هو الإنطباع الأول الذي ستتركه في نفوس من حولك في العمل، بالإضافة إلى معرفتك بالتنقل بين أساليب التعامل مع من حولك..... كلٌ حسب علاقتك به.
في بداية العمل الجديد يجب أن ترى العمالة فيك الحزم ، زملائك المقاولين يجب أن يروا فيك الدينامكية ،الإستشاري يجب أن يرى فيك الثقة بالنفس ، وأخيرا وليس آخراًيجب على مدرائك بالعمل أن يروا فيك كل ما أسلفت ذكره بالإضافة إلى أنه من المهم جدا في عالم المقاولات أن يكون الشخص (متحدث ) و يتمتع بأسلوب متمييز بالتعامل مع الأشخاص و مشاكل العمل................................................................................وشكراً للجميع


----------



## حسن سيدون (23 مارس 2008)

اما انا بكرة اول يوم عمل بالنسبة لي وما عارف اعمل شنو اول مرة انزل موقع ياريت تمدوني بالاشياء الاساسية اخوكم:م.حسن سيدون


----------



## allhgory (23 مارس 2008)

والله موضوع ممتاز


----------



## موهاا (29 مارس 2008)

والله ياجماعة الموضوع ده مهم جدا وجميل جدااااااا 
انا لسه مهندسة جديدة فى مجال العمل والمواقع وبشتغل فى التنفيذ بقالى حوالى 7 شهور
طبعا اول ماشتغلت مكنتش بعرف اى حاجة ومكنتش بعرف اقرا لوح ولا ا حاجة
والمصيبه انه كمان مكنش عندى ثقة فى النفس خالص
بس بصراحة الى نفعنى اصرارى والتحدى انى انجح واثبت لنفسى وللناس الى معايا انى مفيش فرق مابين البنت والولد فى الشغلوالحمد لله ربنا وفقنى كنت بنجح يوم وعشرة لا
بس فضلت فى تحدى وكنت بعانى من المعاملة لحد لما قدرت اثبت مكانى واثبتلهم نفسى
كنت بسال المهندسين الى معايا بس مشكتير
كنت براقبهم وهما بيفكروا وهما بيتكلموا وكنت براقب العمال وها بيشتغولوا وبحاول افهم كلامهم والفاظهم لحد لما فهمت ولو كنت موقف ومش عارفة حاجة بحاول اخرج من الموقف بسرعة لحد لما اعرف الحل وارجع بكل ثقة وادخل معاهم فى مناقشة والحمد لله قدرت اثبت نفسى شويه وادينا بنتعلم
المه نتعما التحدى والاصرار على التلعيم والنجاح ولازم نعرف ان احنا مهما كبرنا وكبر سننا هانفضل نتعلم لحد اخر يوم فى عمرنا وشغلتنا دى لازم يكون فيها صبر واصرار وتعليم متواصل
وبالنسبه للمهندس لازم لازم وهو فى الموقع يكون معاه دايما متر وقلم ونوته ولازم يسجل كل كلمه بيسمعها وبيعملها ويسجل كل رقم ولازم يشغل دماغة على طووووول ويكون سريع فى تفكيره بس مش متسرع فى افعاله ولازم الدقة والضميروتكون شخصيته قويه بس يكون محترم
ولازم تعرف ان الموقع او المكتب عبارة عن منظومه متكامله بتكمل بعضها يعنى مفيش فرق مابين عامل او مهندس والاحترام لازم يكون متبادل وده بيرجع لشخصيه المهندس واسلوبه فى التعامل
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (29 مارس 2008)

اهم ما يجب ان يكون في المهندس سواء في الموقع او غيره 
هو الحس الهندسي


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 أبريل 2008)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (3 أبريل 2008)

اخوي اذا كل اشي انت ضعيف فيه بلش تتعلم اشي اشي .
ما حدا بنولد متعلم , بس عنده القدره على التعلم , لا تترك اشي مش فاهمه .
اما انك تتهرب من شان تغطي الضعف فهذا بكون اول طريقك للفشل .
نصيحه اخيره اتعب على حالك و خصوصا اذا كنت حديث تخرج

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (3 أبريل 2008)

اختي العزيزه ... تحيه طيبه وبعد
انا اشتغلت في الطرق مده شهرين . بدي انصحك ب :
1)شغل الطرق متعب , او اكثر من متعب
2)هذا الشغل لا يناسب الاناث 
3)بعد شهرين بتوخذي الجنسيه السودانيه (بواسطه الشمس)
4)التعامل مع عمال الطرق متعب خصوصا انك بنت
5)رواتب هذا الشغل عاليه نتيجه انه نادر ما تلاقي مهندسين طرق .
6)هذا الشغل ما بده معلومات كثير 


اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (3 أبريل 2008)

حتى الحس الهندسي بده خبره وعلم

م.محمد النوافله


----------



## عماد داود (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوة اعزاء اول وقفة للمهندس امام العمال وفى موقع العمل يجب النظرفى وجوه العمال والتعرف عليهم لمعرفة من منهم الشاطرومن منهم الشخص الكسول والمراوغ عندما يشتد العمل ان شخصية المهندس ووقفته فى العمل من اهم الفقرات ومتابعة النشاطات المختلفة والسيطرة على كل الفقرات الفنية فالمهندس الناجح يمكنه الفرز الصحيح بين الشغلة الخطا والصحيحة وفقكم الرحمن لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (6 أبريل 2008)

اخ عماد ... تحيه طيبه وبعد 
كل ما تقول صحيح فالشخصيه مهمه جدا للمهندس ولكن شخصيه دون علم متمكن منه تكون الشخصيه مهزوزه
بالاضافه الى ان ياخذ بالحسبان مخافه الله في تصرفاته . 

اخوكم
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## احمد محمود فتحي (7 أبريل 2008)

As Engineer If You Are Freesh You Have To Work With Contracting Company To Get Experiance , So Iam Advising You Dont Work With Consultant Or Government .
2- As Contractot Engineer You Are Responsible To Deliver The Project According To (time , Cost Safty And Budget 
In Other Words You Should Make Or Follow The Planning And See The Manpower And Equipment Which Is Required
Then Make Moblization For The Site , Chech All Permissins From Related Authorities
Check The B . M And Plot Limit 
Depth Od Excavation And Dewatering According To Soil Investigation Report 
Make Your Submitals To The Consultant And Client In Advane ( Like But Not Limited Concrete Disgne Mixe < Block Steel , Tiles , Water Proof .... (
Keep Records For Every Corespndance 
Mahmoud Bader


----------



## مريم ظريف (10 أبريل 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اي اسئلة ؟
> لم اتمكن من معرفة اي اسئلة تسألين عنها اختنا الفاضلة


انا مشكلتي ميزان القامة في تحديد منسوب كل دور من روبير ثابت وايضا تحديد شيرب لاعمال النجارة والسياكة والمبلطين


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم .. 

في نظري اهم شيء يفيد المهندس حديث التخرج .. 1) الثقه بالله ثم :

قوة الشخصية و وفرة المعلومات عن المواد اللتي يتعامل معها المهندس . .. 

كذلك يجب ان يتمتع المهندس بسرعة البديهه والقدره على حل المشاكل .. سواء كانت مشاكل تنفيذيه او مشاكل بين العمال والقرف هاد .. لان العمال بصير بينهم مشاكل كتير بالموقع .. خصوصا النجارين والحدادين .. والله اعلم 

وفوق هاد كله .. يجب ان يتمتع المهندس بالصبر .. ولمسات فنية راقيه وضبت الوقت .. 

والله الموفق ... للجميع


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (21 أبريل 2008)

احمد محمود فتحي قال:


> As Engineer If You Are Freesh You Have To Work With Contracting Company To Get Experiance , So Iam Advising You Dont Work With Consultant Or Government .
> 2- As Contractot Engineer You Are Responsible To Deliver The Project According To (time , Cost Safty And Budget
> In Other Words You Should Make Or Follow The Planning And See The Manpower And Equipment Which Is Required
> Then Make Moblization For The Site , Chech All Permissins From Related Authorities
> ...


 

انا كمان بأيد م. أحمد في كلامه :12:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أبريل 2008)

الى الاخت مريم ظريف: 
لتحديد منسوب كل دور يجب توفر التالي / 
1-Benh mark وهو منسوب صفر المشروع ويعطى في بداية المشروع اما من قسم المساحة او من الاستشاري وعلى ان يثبت على مكان ثابت غير متحرك ويفضل صبه او وضع بلاطة عليه ( وغالبا" ما يكون ماخوذ من الشارع الاسفلتي امام المشروع او من مبنى مجاور... ) وهو النقة المرجعية لجميع المناسب اللاحقة.
2- المخططات المعمارية التي توضح منسوب كل دور وتكتب بالشكل التالي غالبا" ( F.F LVL +60) اي منسوب التشطيب للطابق +60 سم مثلا وهو منسوب البلاط او السيراميك للطابق المعني .
3- مخططات الواجهات المعمارية للمنى مع المقاطع الراسية التي توضح ارتفاع الطوابق .
بعد توفر هذه الامور نبدا وليكن من الطابق الارضي : 
لتحديد منسوب الطابق الارضي وهذا تحتاجينه عند تحديد منسوب الجسور الارضية (tie beam ) ولنفترض المعطيات التالية : منسوب الارضية F.FLV +60 اي +60 سم من bench mark ولتنتبهي هنا ان منسوب الجسور الارضية هو انقص من منسوب التشطيب ب 10 سم غالبا" 
هنا اهم خطوة وهي تحديد الفرق بين منسوب البنش مارك ومنسوب الجسور الارضية وهي = 60 - 10 -0 = 50 سم اي منسوب التشطيب - سماكة طبقة التشطيب ( البلاط) - منسوب البنش مارك ومن ثم 
تنصبي ميزان القامة في مكان وسطي ما بين البنش مارك وما بين المبنى لتتمكني من رؤية الاتجاهين دون عوائق . وبعد ضبط الميزان تحددي قراءة الميزان للمسطرة على البنش مارك ولتكن 80سم وثم توجهين الميزان وهو في مكانه باتجاه ركن من اركان المبنى على حديد العمود الموجود هنالك وتوجهين حامل المسطرة ( القامة) برفع او انزال المسطرة حتى تتاكدي من ان قراءة الميوان مضبوطة على 30 سم ( نقطة تقاطع الخطين في عدسة الميزان)وهذا الرقم هو عبارة عن الفرق بين قراءة منسوب البنش مارك وبين الفرق بين المنسوبين النش مارك والجسور الارضية .
وتكرري هذه العملية على زواية المبنى الباقية لتسهلي الامر على النجار فيستطيع شد الخيطان بين هذه النقاط والبدء بالعمل ( على فرض ان منسوب الدور الارضي باكمله على ارتفاع واحد وهذه لا يحصل غالبا" )


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أبريل 2008)

الاخت مريم : تابع للمشاركة السابقة :
بعد الانتهاء من صب ارضية الطابق الارضي تحتاجين الان الى منسوب الاعمدة وسقف الدور الارض (ارضية الدور الاول ) :
من المخطط المعماري تحددي منسوب التشطيب للطابق الاول ( F.FLVL +380) وتستطيعي حساب هذا المنسوب من خلال معرفة ارتفاع الطابق الارضي وهو يعطى غالبا" finish to finish اي من منسوب البلاط للطابق الارض الى منسوب البلاط للدور الاول مثلا" وهنا سيكون 320 سم وبالتالي عند اضافة هذا الارتفاع على منسوب الدور الارض وهو 60سم سيكون منسوب التشطيب للدور الاول هو +380
من المخطط الانشائي تحددي سماكة البلاطة الخرسانية للدور الاول ولتكن 20سم وبدون جسور ( flat slab) 
وبالتالي سيكون ارتفاع العمود في الطابق الارضي هو ارتفاع الطابق مطروح منه سماكة البلاطة ( او البلاطة والجسر ان وجد ) = 320 - 20 = 300سم .
يتم طوبار الاعمدة بالارتفاع المحسوب 3م ويفضل ان يكون اقل بقليل ( تحسبا" لعدم استواء الارضية الخرسانية وايضا" للتمكن من تنظيف السقف قبل الصب من خلال الفجوة ما بين منسوب السقف واعلى العمود ) 
الان سنبدأ بتحديد منسوب طوبار السقف : نبدأ بتحديد شيرب على الاعمدة في الدور الارضي كالاتي : 
هنا سنقوم بتحديد منسوب على ارتفاع متر واحد ( وهو افضل رقم لسهولة الحساب) من مستوى ارضية الطابق الارضي على جميع الاعمدة وبالتالي سيكون منسوب هذه النقطة هي = منسوب الجسور الارضية ( خرسانة ارضية الطابق الارضي +50سم ) + 1متر المراد تحديده على الاعمدة = +150 سم من البنش مارك ( هنالك طرق عملية اسهل تاتي من الخبرة في الموقع ولكن هذه الطريق الادق ) 
تضعي ميزان القامة على ارضية الدور الارضي وتوجهي الجهاز الى البنش مارك وتاخذين القراءة ولتكن 180سم ومن ثم توجهي الجهاز الى احد الاعمدة الركنية وتحددي منسوب +150 المحسوب اعلاه وبالتالي يجب ان تكون قراءة المسطرة هي 30سم . وتكرري هذه العملية على الاعمدة الركنية المتبقية ومن ثم يتم شد خيطان بين المحاور لتثبيت هذا المنسوب على باقي الاعمدة 
الهدف من هذه العملية هو تحديد منسوب ثابت يستطيع النجار البدأ منه لرفع طوبار السقف وبما ان ارتفاع الطابق الارضي اسفل البلاطة 3م حسب ما تم اعتباره سابقا" بالتالي يأخذ النجار مسافة ارتفاع 2م من الاشارة على الاعمدة لاعلى فيحدد منسوب طوبار البلاطة من احد اركان المبنى ويبدأ بمد طوباره بين الاعمدة .
الان وبعد شد طوبار السقف ياتي دورك لضبط استواء منسوب السقف قبل وضع الحديد ( لامكانية رفع او خفض منسوب الطوبار) 
تنصبي ميزان القامة فوق طوبار السطح على ركن المبنى ( بين عمودين ) لضمان استواء هذه المنطقة : 
تتاكدي من سلامة ارتفاع هذا الركن بحيث تقيسي بالمتر العادي بشكل معكوس من الاشارة المحددة سلفا" على عمود الركن الى سطح الطوبار في الركن نفسه ويجب ان يساوي 2م 
ومن ثم تاخي القراءة من ميزان القامة على سطح هذه الركن ولتكن 100سم وتعممي هذه القراءة نفسها على حميع طوبار السطح لضمان استواءه ( تركزي على قراءة الاركان لكل منطقة وقراءة وسطية لها ) وهكذا تكوني ضمنتي استواء وسلامة منسوب السقف . وتكرري الحالة لباقي الادوار .
ملاحظة : هنالك طريقة للتاكد من منسوب الطوبار بوضع ميزان القامة اسفل السقف بعكس المسطرة... اذا اردت معرفتها فيرجى التعقيب .
اسفسارك حول تحديد شرب للنجار والسباك والبليط : من الشرب الماخوذ على الاعمدة ( +1م) تسطيعي تحديد ما تحتاجينه .
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك والله من وراء القصد


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

gooood topic


----------



## ابو ازهر (28 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبة للمقدرة العلمية فتعتمد على قابلية الشخص المهندس ولكن هناك امر قد يكون سبب النجاح وهو
التقيد بالمواصفات فهذا الامر عنوان للمهندس الناجح رغم ما يسبب هذا الامر من ضغوط واحراجات وقد تكون اكثر من ذلك


----------



## مريم ظريف (7 مايو 2008)

اولا: اشكر المهندس محمد زايد علي اجابته لي
ثانيا:هل يوجد طريقة اخري بدلا من البنش مارك لاننا لا نستخدمه في الموقع؟


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (7 مايو 2008)

انا الان مش عارف اصمم قاعدة مشتركة اى احد يفدنى
ولبشة ارجو الافادة اخوكم حسام


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (7 مايو 2008)

انا الان مش عارف اصمم قاعدة مشتركة اى احد يفدنى
ولبشة ارجو الافادة اخوكم حسام


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 مايو 2008)

مريم ظريف قال:


> اولا: اشكر المهندس محمد زايد علي اجابته لي
> ثانيا:هل يوجد طريقة اخري بدلا من البنش مارك لاننا لا نستخدمه في الموقع؟



البنش مارك هو مسمى يستدل عليه من اي مرجع قريب على المشروع تستطيعين الاعتماد عليه لاخذ صفر المشروع .
ممكن منهل كهرباء او اتصالات , ممكن الشارع المجاور , ممكن المبنى المجاور , 
انت تقولين انكم لا تستخدمونه!!! فعلى اي اساس تم البناء اصلا" وكم سيرتفع البناء عن الارض و كثير من التساؤلات.
اعتقد اختي انه موجود ولكن تحتاجين فقط ان تسألي الشخص المناسب من حولك وان تساليه السؤال المناسب .
وارجو ان ترّدي علي في كلا الحالتين لاني لا استطيع تخيل عدم وجود بنش مارك وحتى لو كان بابسط اشكاله


----------



## بةمو (10 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمعاشت ايدكم علموضوع شي طاك شي جميلبرايي المهندس مراح يتكون بالكلية بل ينطونة الحروف وهو لازم يتعلم اشون يرتبهنوالمهندس الناجح هو الي يكون طريقة حياته هندسية لان للحياة هندسة


----------



## بةمو (10 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عاشت ايدكم عل موضوع شي طاك شي جميل برايي المهندس مراح يتكون بالكلية بل ينطونة الحروف وهو لازم يتعلم اشون يرتبهة والمهندس الناجح هو الي يكون طريقة حياته هندسية لان للحياة هندسة


----------



## جيهان محمود (10 مايو 2008)

مشاري قال:


> لا اعرف ما جنسيتك
> 
> لكن ان كنت سعودى انصحك بالكتاب الاخضر هههههههه مو تبع العقيد معمر
> لكنه موسوعه من تاليف وزارة المواصلات السعوديه يا رجل شرح من كيف تركب طوبة الرصيف الى ان تعمل نفق او جسر
> ...


كيف يمكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب في مصر ؟
وما اسمه؟


----------



## مريم ظريف (14 مايو 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> البنش مارك هو مسمى يستدل عليه من اي مرجع قريب على المشروع تستطيعين الاعتماد عليه لاخذ صفر المشروع .
> ممكن منهل كهرباء او اتصالات , ممكن الشارع المجاور , ممكن المبنى المجاور ,
> انت تقولين انكم لا تستخدمونه!!! فعلى اي اساس تم البناء اصلا" وكم سيرتفع البناء عن الارض و كثير من التساؤلات.
> اعتقد اختي انه موجود ولكن تحتاجين فقط ان تسألي الشخص المناسب من حولك وان تساليه السؤال المناسب .
> وارجو ان ترّدي علي في كلا الحالتين لاني لا استطيع تخيل عدم وجود بنش مارك وحتى لو كان بابسط اشكاله


 
نحن نعمل بصفر المشروع وهو لدينا ظهر مطبق وهو BENH MARKكما حضرتك ذكرت اذن ماهو الفرق بينهم؟


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 مايو 2008)

اخت مريم من الواضح ان لديكم صفر للمشروع او البنش مارك ولا فرق بينهم ما دام انهم نقاط مرجعية اعطت بشكل رسمي .


----------



## تركيا (27 مايو 2008)

الموضوع جميل وجدير بالاهتمام 
لكن الاراء فيه لاصحاب الخبرات 
و الصبر مفتاح الفرج ........ ومن جد وجد


----------



## taherges (1 يونيو 2008)

اختلف مع المهندس مشاري الدراسة لابد ان تكون باللغة الانجليزية لان العلم بهذة اللغة وان كنا نريد ان نتقدم فالنتعلمها جيدا ثم عندما نؤلف ونكتب ابحاث جيدة تتقدم بهذة المهنة نكتبها بالعربية
ثانيا الى المهندس engms.2006
كل ما تتكلمت عنة تم دراستة فى الكلية ولكن لابد من التركيز وارجع الى مقر المساحة وراجع التمرين العملية 
اما بالنسبة الى اللوح الانشائية التفاصييل ارجع الى كتاب د/عبدالرحمن مجاهد الاجزاء العشرة وسوف تجد ما تريدة واستعين الله اولا ثم ابحث عن مهندس يوضح لك ما لا تسطيع فهمة وبالتوفيق


----------



## موهندس (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

يأخي لاتقلق فأنا مثلك تماما أول يوم بتدريب الكليه ذهبت للموقع أول ماوصلت عطوني تقريبا 100 مخطط قالو ادرسها أنا حتى ماعرف ان فيه مخطط معماري وفيه شي ثاني أسمه انشائي ز صحيح اليوم لأول كان مررررررررررررررررررررره صعب واليوم الثاني بعده أحسن شوي مر الأسبوع الأول الأسبوع الثاني لقيت نفسي أطلع الموقع بلمخطط وأنا عارف أوقع كل شي بمكانه الأسبوع اللي بعده أحسب كميات من المخططات خلال الأسبوعين صرت اتعامل مع المخططات بكل بساطهز كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لأني ما استسلمت وقلت صعب ومايمكن انا نصيحتي لك شد حيلك ولاتهتم من أي كلام يوجه لك ينقدك لأنك مثل ماتواجه ناس طيبه بتواجه ناس تحبط فيك وتثبط من معنوياتك الله يوفق الجميعز


----------



## noor_nkz2006 (7 يونيو 2008)

اني مهندس جديد .... ارجوا ان ترشدوني الى افضل الكتب في الهندسة المدنية و اين استطيع ان اجدها على النت


----------



## هادى كناريا (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الدرداء (16 يونيو 2008)

اقول لأخي الكريم أنه ليس شرط أن يكون على دراية بكل شيئ وانه مع الوقت سيكتسب الخبرة .


----------



## مريم ظريف (16 يونيو 2008)

انا لي سؤال وهو كيفية التعامل مع الحدادين كيف اعطيهم ابعاد الحديد المستخدم في المبني؟


----------



## عبدالله العقاد (17 يونيو 2008)

ياشباب حصولك على درجة البكالوريوس اكبر خطوة في حياتك والاهم الثقة بالنفس ومش عيب انك تسأل الي اكبر منك خبرة بس يكون مهندس والشطارة انك تاخد المعلومة من الي اقل منك علم بدون مايحس انك بتتعلم بل حسسه انك بتختبره واسمع منو واتاكد من جوابه عن طريق الي اكبر منك خبرة والدنيا دروس مهما كبرت ليسا بتتعلم ضع هذه المعلومة في راسك وهتنجح باذن الله واياك والخش والسرقة فنهايتهم الدمااااااااااااااار
اخوكم المهندس عبدالله العقاد


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مشاركات مميزه


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مهندسه مريم وضحى سؤالك بخصوص التعامل مع الحدادين


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

اذا كنتى تقصدى التعامل بالموقع فالمفروض انك تحددى تعاملك الاساسى مع المشرف ومع كومانده الحدادين


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مفيش داعى للتعامل المباشر مع كل العمال فى الموقع الابعد فتره من الشغل معاهم عشان تقدرى تتحكمى فى سير الشغل


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص سؤالك المفروض انه فيه لوحات تنفيذيه shop drawing وبناء عليها تبتدى تفصلى الحديد فى وجود الكومانده
يعنى تبتدى تحسبى ارتفاع الدور وطول الاشاير لزوم حديد الاعمده وبعدين تبتدى تفردى الكانات يعنى تحسبى طول الكانه وعدد الكانات


----------



## احمدمدني (20 يونيو 2008)

المشكله الاساسيه التي تواجه كل مهندس جديد وتقف سدابينه وبين ان يصبح متميزاهي الخوف من الفشل والاحراج امام اسئله العمال ولكن يجب ان نتذكر جميعا ان الهندسه شقين الاول نظري وهو ماتعلمناهو في الجامعه والاخر عملي نتعلمه من الموقع فكلما تورينا خلف الكبرياء والخجل كلم طالت فترة جهلناباالشق العملي لذلك اول صفه واهم ميزه للمهندس الجديد ان يكون مقتحما حتي يتغلب علي جميع الصعاب فيالموقع


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

علي المهندس عند بدء اي مشروع ان تكون الخطوات موثقة ومدروسه بمخطاطات تنفذية Shop Draw. وهي ذات اهمة اذا كانت مراجعه من قبل مهندسين ذو خبره وان تكون شامله جميع التفاصيل وعند وجود اي معلومات غير واضحه يتم البحث عنها من اهل الخبره والتركيز علي توفر المواد والادوات


----------



## نبيل حمدان (20 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي المهندس اسلام
اعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات والمهتمين
اليكم مجموعة من النصائح فيما يتعلق بالاشراف الميداني على تنفيذ المشاريع
1) عليك بقراءة المواصفات الفنية المتعلقة بالمشروع الذي تشرف عليه
2) وكذلك دراسة دقيقة للمخططات الهندسية
3)يمكنك ان تسأل المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة
4) لا بأس من الاستعانة بالفنيين ولكن بشرط أن يكونوا لا يعملون في مشروعك
5) لا تظهر للمقاول أو العمال نقاط ضعفك لئلا يجترؤوا عليك
6) دوما لا نتسى الاستعانة بالله واستشارة من تثق بامانتهم وعلمهم


----------



## مريم ظريف (21 يونيو 2008)

mhmdfred قال:


> مهندسه مريم وضحى سؤالك بخصوص التعامل مع الحدادين


شكرا ع اهتمام حضرتك بالرد علي
مثلا
أولا: هل مطالب ان اعطيه تفريد الحديد (ابعاد حديد السقف مثلا )ام ياخذها هو من الطبيعة؟
ثانيا:هل مطالب ان اقعد معهم لحساب ابعاد كل سيخ وكيف استفيد من المتبقي ام يكون هو مع نفسه يقوم بهذه الحسابات؟


----------



## azeez3500 (21 يونيو 2008)

من واقع التجربة أفضل شئ عمل مخطط يوضح الحديد العلوي والسفلي بمساعدة الاتوكاد ويتم وضع امكان الوصلات ومنها يمكن ايجاد تباديل وتوافيق لحين الوصول الي افضل حل وتوضع المقاسات علي حديد التسلسح بالمخطط وهذه من انجح الطرق لعمل تسليح الاسقف والكمرات


----------



## ataa sheko (23 يونيو 2008)

*نحن مهندسون*

نرجوا من المهندس الى اتريق عدم تكرار ذلك واحنا فى منتدى مش شات عشان تستفسر على الجنسية


----------



## خالد العتبي (24 يونيو 2008)

أخي المهندس اسلام:
اختر ان تكون مهندسا من احد الاختيارات ادناه:
1- مهندس (علم + قرار)
2-مهندس(علم+بدون قرار)
3-مهندس(بدون علم+ بدون قرار)
الاختيار الاول يحتاج الى المواظبة وحب المطالعة والتعلم موقعيا وانصحك بمراجعة قسم الارشيف اذا كنت تعمل في دائرة حكومية لغرض الاطلاع على اضابير مشاريع مختلفة وتتعلم مراحل التنفيذ والمراسلات ..وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmed_civil (27 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع كتير حلو


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## دمعه سحاب (1 يوليو 2008)

انا طالبه ف 3 مدني واول يوم تدريب ليا كان امبارح وبصراحه حسيت ان الموضوع كبير كبير 
لكن ف زميل لينا احب اني اقدمله الشكر وقف معانا وشرح لنا اشياء كتيره قوي
واحب اني اشكركم ع المعلومات الرائعه اللي موجوده هنا واللي فعلا استفدت منها كتير
جزاكم الله كل خير وكتر من امثالكم.


----------



## تركيا (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب تخرج منذ ايام قليلة من قسم الهندسة المدنية ونا من ليبيا 
واطلب النصحية من المنهدسين اي اتجاه الى الاعادة في الجامعة او العمل الخارجي 
ارجو النصحية و المشورة وخصوصا من المهندسين الليبين.... وشكر للجميع


----------



## حب بغداد (6 يوليو 2008)

طبعا انا اشكر صاحب الموضوع ونقول اله انه اول يوم في موقع العمل انه تفرض شخصيتك حتى لا يكون محطة للسخر من قبل الفنيين او العمال وغيرهم من الكادر ويتم ذلك بكلامه بعلمية صحيحة وتطبيقيه ففي ايام الكلية هناك المختبرات العملية مثلا بالاول مختبر مواد بناء وبالثاني خرسانة ومساحة وبالثالث تربة والرابع طرق اضافة الى الزيارات الميدانية للمواقع حيث من الممكن طرح الاسئلة والاجابة عليها من قبل الاساتذة او المهندسين هذه الزيارات تبادر بها الكلية او من خلال الاحتكاك بالمهندسين المتخرجين ولديهم خبرة حيث يتم توسيع الفكر والاطلاع على ما يحدث في المواقع من مشاكل وثغرات يجب الحذر منها وتذكرها جيدا عند الدخول للعمل اضافة الى ذلك لا ننسى فترة التدريب الصيفي وهي لمدة شهر عند نهاية المرحلة الثالثة فهذه المرحلة مهمة حيث الطالب تدور في فكره كثير من الامور قد لا يراها في موقع العمل ولكن قد يراها ويرى التفسير لها اضافة الى مشاريع التخرج حيث الاستفادة القصوى لكونك مهندس الا قليلا فتتعامل بصيغه المهندسين بهذه الامور تكون شخصك الهندسي والفكر الهندسي المؤهب لاستلام اي موقع كذلك ايضا المراجعة والتطور العلمي فلا حد للهندسة والاطلاع على احدث المستجدات بهذه الاشياء تكون لديك العلمية الكافية والعملية المؤهلة لادارة اي مشروع وبالاول والاخر يجب علينا مخافة الله لان هذه الجسور او العمارات يستخدمها المئات من البشرية فتذكر قد ينجم عن خطئك قتل هؤلاء الناس او ربما الدعاء عليك وبذلك يجب علينا اتقان العمل بالقدر المطلوب ...اعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## مهندسة رضى (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا لسه بدرس بس بجد موضوع جميل اوى واستفدت منه كتير 

بس انا بضم صوتى لصوت البشمهندس محمد صلاح 

عايزين مشاكل وحلول وحاجات عمليه فى صميم الموقع 

واكيد كل الصفات والحاجات اللى الاعضاء جزاهم الله خير ا جمعيا قالوها مهمه 

بس الاهم المعرفه العلميه ودى هى بقى اللى هتخلى عندنا ثقه وحسن التعامل مع العمال .......... الخ 

ويا جماعه اللى احنا بندرسه فى الكليه مهم جدا بس احنا مش بنعرف اهميته ولا بقى هيبقى ايه الفرق 

بينا وبين اى مقاول شاطر او عامل الا الاساس العلمى

ومن وجهه نظرى المهندس اللى عايز ينحج ويكون كويس انزل مواقع من قبل التخرج وشوف 

واقرا بحيث يكون عندنا خلفيه عن الاشياء من نشوفها لاول مرة اما نشتغل ونكون مسئولين واى قرار 

هنحاسب عليه 

ويا ريت المهندسين اللى عندهم خبرة او اى معلومه بالنسبه للموقع يفيدونا

وكمان محدش جاوب على اسئله مهندس محمد اومال فين اصحاب الخبرة 

وزى ما قال الواحد عايز يعرف المعلومه علشان يطبقها تانى يوم فى الموقع يعنى الموضوع مهم مش 

هزار والواحد بيبقى فى امس الحاجه للاجابه

وربنا يوفقنا جميعا يارب ويشرح صدورنا للعلم 

وياريت الردود تبقى عمليه اكتر من كده علشان تكون الاستفاده اكبر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوبكرسالم (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ... 
اول يوم عمل هوا شي صعب بس يعتمد عاى جوهنب اخرى 

1- الشخصية 
2- خبرتك بالحياه 
3- المكان والزمان
وغيره من العوامل التي تكتب للمبتدى النجاح والنجاح المتواصل


----------



## روان العطار (11 يوليو 2008)

انا مهندسه جديدة فى الموقع واثناء صب كوبرى حدث هبوط بأحد الكمرات الرئيسية فما الحل من وجهة نظركو مع العلم ان طول الكمر 14متر


----------



## azeez3500 (14 يوليو 2008)

الهبوط أنواع


----------



## azeez3500 (14 يوليو 2008)

مامقدار الهبوط وما موقعه في الكمره وهل الهبوط نتيجة عدم تحمل التربه الشدات ام ماذا


----------



## علي الشرق (16 يوليو 2008)

الشكر على هذا الموضوع ساوافيك لاحقا بكل ما يتوجب عليك معرفنه .


----------



## العبقرية (16 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا*

السلام عليكم
والله يا بشمهندسين الموضوع جميل جدا وفيه اشياء طريفة جدا
انا بصراحة اول يوم عمل لى كان مربك برده:8::8::8:
بس انا مهندسة مكتب (تصميم انشائى مش موقع) بس الحمد لله مر على خير
المشكلة بتكون انك عندك معلومات كتيرة ومش عارف تربطها 
مرتبك :81::81::81::81:
مكسوف:57::57::57::57::57:
تجربة جديدة بس لطيفة 

اقول لكم اهم حاجة انك تكونى هادى نفسيا وكمان صبور وانك تكون واثق من نفسك 
وشدوا حيلكم مستقبل الامة مبنى عليكم لانكم انتوا اللى بتنبوا الحضارات
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق:7::7::7:​


----------



## سمعه نجم (27 يوليو 2008)

*مهندس مصري*

علي فكره انا سعيد جدا لان في موقع بالقوه دي وعربي
ثانيا 
مواضيع المناقشه جميله انا لسه خريج ولسه ما اشتغلتش لكن عندي خلفيه جيده في المجال الحمد لله

هاكون سعيد لو اكون ضمن المجموعه الجيده اللي بتتناقش
ده كان تقرير عن شغلي في الاجازه الاخيره



[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ان تم الحفر علي المنسوب المطلوب وجد ان التربه غير جيده بالدرجه الكافيه بالاضافه الي المياه التي خرجت من التربه فتم اللجؤ الي اضافه تربه جديده من الزلط والرمل وذلك لتحسين خواص التربه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم اخذ وزنه لتسويه سطح التربه وذلك باستحدام الميزان [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم البدء في تنفيذ بند الخرسانه العاديه وكان علي هيئه فرشه خرسانيه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بسمك 50 سم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم التنفيذ علي يومين مع مراعاه ايقاف الصب علي الطريقه الصحيحه مع وجود ما يسمي بطرف رباط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد النتهاء من تنفيذ بند الاعمال الخرسانيه العاديه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم الرش الجيد بالمياه (المعالجه) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وبعد ذلك بدء العمل في بند اعمال الخرسانيه المسلحه كالتالي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اولا عمليه زوي المبني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذلك عن طريق تحديد[/FONT]axis[FONT=&quot] ثابت وكان ذلك [/FONT]axis[FONT=&quot] الوجهه التي علي الطريق ثم بعد ذلك تحديد الطول المطلوب بعد المحور جهه الشارع ثم تم تثبيت المحور وكان ذلك علي هيئه خيط وتم شده جيدا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك تم تحديد المحورالعمودي عليه في الاتجاه الاخر وذلك عند نقطه التقاطع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نبدا عمليه الزوي وهي عمليه اقل ما يطلق عليها عمليه هندسيه بسيطه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهي انشاء زاويه قائمه من ضلع ثابت من نظريه فيثاغورث للمثلث القائم وذلك عن طريق قياس من نقطه التقاطع علي المحور الثابت 3 متر ووضع علام تم قياس من نقطه التقاطع علي المحور المتحرك المراد جعله علي زاويه قائمه مع المحور الثابت 4 متر ثم نضع علام ثم يتم تحريك المحور المتحرك لجعل المسافه بين العلامين مقدارها 5 متر ومن هنا فقد تم الحصول علي زاويه قائمه وتمت عمليه الزوي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك طبقا للرسم يتم اخذ موازيات لتحديد المحاور الاخري الباقيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثانيا اعمال النجاره [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيها يتم تربيع القواعد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك يتم تحديد المحاور المحليه لكل قاعده وذلك من الرسم مع مراعاه ان المحور هو محور الحائط (كما سيتم توضيحه بالصوره التاليه) ووضع العلام علي كل جنب من جوانب القاعده وذلك لكل قاعده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم نبدا تثبيت القواعد وهي من اهم المراحل في المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] الوجه النظيف فى حاله القواعد التي تنتهي نهايه واحده من احد جوانبها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعمليه التثبيت هي عمليه مطابقه المحاور المحليه للقواعد مع محاور المنشا التي تم تحديدها في عمليه الزوى[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم تتم عمليه تقويه القواعد وفي ما يلي صور لتوضيح ذلك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] المحور هو محور الحائط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تقويه من اعلي للوجه النظيف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تقويه من اسفل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]منظر عام بعد نهايه التثبيت وبدايه تطريح السكك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثالثا اعمال الحداده[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم يبدا الحداد في تجهيز الحديد اللازم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي هذه العمليه كان التسليح علي هيئه حرف [/FONT] L [FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه ان نترك [/FONT]cover[FONT=&quot] خرسانه5 سم فوق وتحت وفي كل جنب من جوانب القاعده[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم بدايه اعمال التجميع للحديد بالابعاد المحدده والتسليح المحدد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك مرحله تنزيل الحديد في القواعد الخشبيه مع مراعاه رفع الحديد عن الارض ال 5 سم وتنظيف القواعد جيدا ورشها بالمياه قبل الصب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابعا تثبيت الاشاير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكانت الاشاير بطول واحد متر حيث هي بقطر 16 مم (5 لنيه) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نظرا لان العمود بعرض 30 سم مع ترك 2.5 سم غطاء خرساني من كل جانب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيصبح عرض الاشاره 25 سم ويتم تحديد بدايه ونهايه الاشارهمن المحور المحلي للقاعده فمثلا ان كانت الحائط في منتصف العمود يتم اخد 12.5 يمين المحور واخري يسار المحور وهكذا ووضع حطه خشبيه عباره عن ثلاث الواح خشبيه لتحديد مكان الاشاره مع مراعاه الاتي :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]درب العمور [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوجه النظيف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وضع ثلاث كانات بعيون في كل اشاره[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رجل الاشاره بطول 50 سم وفي الاتجاه الصغير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تربيط الاشاره في حديد القاعده جيدا للحفاظ عليها ثابته[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خامسا صب القواعد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] بدايه يتم رش الخشب والارضيه بالياه في كل قاعده[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه مكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه بالنسب المطلوبه وهي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 2 برويطه زلط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 1 برويطه رمل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 1 شيكاره اسمنت[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع الخلط الجيد لفتره معقوله [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم يتم الصب وملىء النصف تقريبا تم يتم الدمك الجيد باستخدام الهزاز الميكانيكي وذلك في القواعد الكبيره حفاظا علي الشده الخشبيه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما في القواعد الصغيره من الممكن ملئها كامله ثم يتم الدمك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي الدمك يتم انزال الهزاز في الاركان وكذلك في وسط الاشارهلفتره زمنيه ليست طويله وذلك لعدم حدوث انفصال حبيبي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] واخيرا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وبعد ملىء القاعده يتم تسويه السطح جيدا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد اتمام عمليه الصب وفي صباح اليوم التالي من نهايه الصب يتم رش القواعد بالمياه وذلك فجرا قبل الشروق [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي ذلك اليوم ايضا يتم فك اجناب القواعد وذلك للمساعده علي تشريب القواعد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]وفيه يتم اتباع المراحل السابقه في وجود الرسم وتحديد مكان السمل الصحيح كما هو موضح بالرسم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم تتم اعمال النجاره وبعدها تبدا اعمال الحداه واعمال التقويه للشده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيما يلي صور توضح ذلك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




















[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم استلام الحديد طبقا للرسم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ثم تمت عمليه الصب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتوقف المشروع لفتره [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبدا العمل في [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وكانت الاعمال عباره عن اعمال بناء للطوب [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وكانت الاشياء المهمه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]ان يكون الطوب جيد التسويه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقرب ما يون للابعاد القياسيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ان يرش المكان بالماء قبل البناء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البناء علي خيط مشدود [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] في اعمال البناء علي طوبه يكون ثلاثه اسطر اديه والرابع شناوي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التاكيد بالميزان بعد كل فتره [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عمل حساب الفتحات المطلوبه بالرسم (الابواب والشبابيك........)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيما يلي صور توضح ذلك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في ما يلي توضيح لما تم انجازه علي طريق في منطقه الثمانين بالملاك بابوحماد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتمت المراحل كالاتي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تنزيل للتربه ال[/FONT]sub grade [FONT=&quot] وذلك لتقويه التربه الاصليه وكانت التربه الجديده تربه حمراء كما تسمي وتم تنزيلها علي احد جوانب الطريق حيت الطريق شغال وغير عريض



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واستمرت هذه العمليه ليوم كامل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي اليوم التالي تم التسويه الابتدائيه باستخدام الحفار مع خلطها بالماء وكانت الطبقه بارتفاع يزيد عن حوالي 70 سم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي اليوم التالي يم تزويد المناطق الضعيفه ثم تم المسح والتسويه النهائيه باستخدام الجليدر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم انزال تربه ال[/FONT]base [FONT=&quot] وهي من السن بسمك 35 سم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ملحوظه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كان الطريق مجاور لترعه او مجري مائي فتم مراعاه ان يكون منسوب الطريق اعلي من منسوب الميه المجاوره تجنبا لتسرب المياه وتاثيرها علي السن والاسفلت[/FONT]


----------



## مريم ظريف (27 يوليو 2008)

سمعه نجم قال:


> علي فكره انا سعيد جدا لان في موقع بالقوه دي وعربي
> ثانيا
> مواضيع المناقشه جميله انا لسه خريج ولسه ما اشتغلتش لكن عندي خلفيه جيده في المجال الحمد لله
> 
> ...


 


اين هذه الصور


----------



## سمعه نجم (27 يوليو 2008)

*اعتزر بشده*

علي فكره انا سعيد جدا لان في موقع بالقوه دي وعربي
ثانيا 
مواضيع المناقشه جميله انا لسه خريج ولسه ما اشتغلتش لكن عندي خلفيه جيده في المجال الحمد لله

هاكون سعيد لو اكون ضمن المجموعه الجيده اللي بتتناقش
ده كان تقرير عن شغلي في الاجازه الاخيره



اولا اعمال الحفر 
[FONT=&quot]بعد ان تم الحفر علي المنسوب المطلوب وجد ان التربه غير جيده بالدرجه الكافيه بالاضافه الي المياه التي خرجت من التربه فتم اللجؤ الي اضافه تربه جديده من الزلط والرمل وذلك لتحسين خواص التربه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم اخذ وزنه لتسويه سطح التربه وذلك باستحدام الميزان [/FONT]

اعمال الخرساننه العاديه

[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم البدء في تنفيذ بند الخرسانه العاديه وكان علي هيئه فرشه خرسانيه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بسمك 50 سم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم التنفيذ علي يومين مع مراعاه ايقاف الصب علي الطريقه الصحيحه مع وجود ما يسمي بطرف رباط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد النتهاء من تنفيذ بند الاعمال الخرسانيه العاديه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتم الرش الجيد بالمياه (المعالجه) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وبعد ذلك بدء العمل في بند اعمال الخرسانيه المسلحه كالتالي:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

اعمال الخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد

] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اولا عمليه زوي المبني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذلك عن طريق تحديد[/FONT]axis[FONT=&quot] ثابت وكان ذلك [/FONT]axis[FONT=&quot] الوجهه التي علي الطريق ثم بعد ذلك تحديد الطول المطلوب بعد المحور جهه الشارع ثم تم تثبيت المحور وكان ذلك علي هيئه خيط وتم شده جيدا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك تم تحديد المحورالعمودي عليه في الاتجاه الاخر وذلك عند نقطه التقاطع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نبدا عمليه الزوي وهي عمليه اقل ما يطلق عليها عمليه هندسيه بسيطه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهي انشاء زاويه قائمه من ضلع ثابت من نظريه فيثاغورث للمثلث القائم وذلك عن طريق قياس من نقطه التقاطع علي المحور الثابت 3 متر ووضع علام تم قياس من نقطه التقاطع علي المحور المتحرك المراد جعله علي زاويه قائمه مع المحور الثابت 4 متر ثم نضع علام ثم يتم تحريك المحور المتحرك لجعل المسافه بين العلامين مقدارها 5 متر ومن هنا فقد تم الحصول علي زاويه قائمه وتمت عمليه الزوي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك طبقا للرسم يتم اخذ موازيات لتحديد المحاور الاخري الباقيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثانيا اعمال النجاره [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وفيها يتم تربيع القواعد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك يتم تحديد المحاور المحليه لكل قاعده وذلك من الرسم مع مراعاه ان المحور هو محور الحائط (كما سيتم توضيحه بالصوره التاليه) ووضع العلام علي كل جنب من جوانب القاعده وذلك لكل قاعده [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ثم نبدا تثبيت القواعد وهي من اهم المراحل في المشروع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] الوجه النظيف فى حاله القواعد التي تنتهي نهايه واحده من احد جوانبها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعمليه التثبيت هي عمليه مطابقه المحاور المحليه للقواعد مع محاور المنشا التي تم تحديدها في عمليه الزوى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ثم تتم عمليه تقويه القواعد وفي ما يلي صور لتوضيح ذلك[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] المحور هو محور الحائط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MYJ49BLB

[FONT=&quot] تقويه من اعلي للوجه النظيف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GN1VG2TH[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] تقويه من اسفل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GN1VG2TH][/FONT]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8ZY419CZ
[FONT=&quot]ثالثا اعمال الحداده[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم يبدا الحداد في تجهيز الحديد اللازم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي هذه العمليه كان التسليح علي هيئه حرف [/FONT] L [FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه ان نترك [/FONT]cover[FONT=&quot] خرسانه5 سم فوق وتحت وفي كل جنب من جوانب القاعده[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم بدايه اعمال التجميع للحديد بالابعاد المحدده والتسليح المحدد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك مرحله تنزيل الحديد في القواعد الخشبيه مع مراعاه رفع الحديد عن الارض ال 5 سم وتنظيف القواعد جيدا ورشها بالمياه قبل الصب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابعا تثبيت الاشاير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكانت الاشاير بطول واحد متر حيث هي بقطر 16 مم (5 لنيه) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نظرا لان العمود بعرض 30 سم مع ترك 2.5 سم غطاء خرساني من كل جانب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيصبح عرض الاشاره 25 سم ويتم تحديد بدايه ونهايه الاشارهمن المحور المحلي للقاعده فمثلا ان كانت الحائط في منتصف العمود يتم اخد 12.5 يمين المحور واخري يسار المحور وهكذا ووضع حطه خشبيه عباره عن ثلاث الواح خشبيه لتحديد مكان الاشاره مع مراعاه الاتي :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]درب العمور [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوجه النظيف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وضع ثلاث كانات بعيون في كل اشاره[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رجل الاشاره بطول 50 سم وفي الاتجاه الصغير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تربيط الاشاره في حديد القاعده جيدا للحفاظ عليها ثابته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خامسا صب القواعد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] بدايه يتم رش الخشب والارضيه بالياه في كل قاعده[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع مراعاه مكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه بالنسب المطلوبه وهي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 2 برويطه زلط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 1 برويطه رمل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد 1 شيكاره اسمنت[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مع الخلط الجيد لفتره معقوله [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم يتم الصب وملىء النصف تقريبا تم يتم الدمك الجيد باستخدام الهزاز الميكانيكي وذلك في القواعد الكبيره حفاظا علي الشده الخشبيه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما في القواعد الصغيره من الممكن ملئها كامله ثم يتم الدمك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي الدمك يتم انزال الهزاز في الاركان وكذلك في وسط الاشارهلفتره زمنيه ليست طويله وذلك لعدم حدوث انفصال حبيبي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] واخيرا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وبعد ملىء القاعده يتم تسويه السطح جيدا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد اتمام عمليه الصب وفي صباح اليوم التالي من نهايه الصب يتم رش القواعد بالمياه وذلك فجرا قبل الشروق [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي ذلك اليوم ايضا يتم فك اجناب القواعد وذلك للمساعده علي تشريب القواعد

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اعمال الخرسانه المسلحه للسملات
I[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وفيه يتم اتباع المراحل السابقه في وجود الرسم وتحديد مكان السمل الصحيح كما هو موضح بالرسم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم تتم اعمال النجاره وبعدها تبدا اعمال الحداه واعمال التقويه للشده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيما يلي صور توضح ذلك[/FONT]


http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=AHMFC0ZA



[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم استلام الحديد طبقا للرسم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ثم تمت عمليه الصب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتوقف المشروع لفتره [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وبدا العمل في [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] بنايه اخري 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] وكانت الاعمال عباره عن اعمال بناء للطوب [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وكانت الاشياء المهمه [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]ان يكون الطوب جيد التسويه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقرب ما يون للابعاد القياسيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ان يرش المكان بالماء قبل البناء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البناء علي خيط مشدود [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] في اعمال البناء علي طوبه يكون ثلاثه اسطر اديه والرابع شناوي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التاكيد بالميزان بعد كل فتره [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عمل حساب الفتحات المطلوبه بالرسم (الابواب والشبابيك........)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيما يلي صور توضح ذلك[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHMFC0ZA

[FONT=&quot]في ما يلي توضيح لما تم انجازه علي طريق في منطقه الثمانين بالملاك بابوحماد [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وتمت المراحل كالاتي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تنزيل للتربه ال[/FONT]sub grade [FONT=&quot] وذلك لتقويه التربه الاصليه وكانت التربه الجديده تربه حمراء كما تسمي وتم تنزيلها علي احد جوانب الطريق حيت الطريق شغال وغير عريض [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واستمرت هذه العمليه ليوم كامل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي اليوم التالي تم التسويه الابتدائيه باستخدام الحفار مع خلطها بالماء وكانت الطبقه بارتفاع يزيد عن حوالي 70 سم [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] وفي اليوم التالي يم تزويد المناطق الضعيفه ثم تم المسح والتسويه النهائيه باستخدام الجليدر[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك تم انزال تربه ال[/FONT]base [FONT=&quot] وهي من السن بسمك 35 سم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ملحوظه [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كان الطريق مجاور لترعه او مجري مائي فتم مراعاه ان يكون منسوب الطريق اعلي من منسوب الميه المجاوره تجنبا لتسرب المياه وتاثيرها علي السن والاسفلت[/FONT]


----------



## سمعه نجم (28 يوليو 2008)

*الصور مرفوعه*

لمن يجد صعوبه في تحميل الصور 
يقوم بنسخ اللينك في عنوان الموقع ويضغط enter

يطلب منك ان تدخل التلات احرف بجوار كلمه download

ثم يتم تحميل الصور علي جهازك


اسف مره اخري :18:

ولاي مناقشه انا مستعد باذن الله :15:

مهندس محمد :5: 
مهندس مصري :73:


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 يوليو 2008)

*بالله عليكم افهموني*

الاخوه المهندسين الكرام

يبدو ان الكثير من الاخوه يدخل الي هذا الموضوع ويقوم بوضع مشاركه دون قراءه المشاركات السابقه وبناء علي العنوان يبدء باعطاء النصائح و الارشادات التي لاتتعدي الجانب النفسي - اهتم بثقتك بمعلوماتك و بنفسك و ............الخ - شئ جميل جدا لكن,
ما كان يدعو اليه الاخ المهندس محمد صلاح و غيره هو استفاده المهندس حديث التخرج من خبرات المهندس الاقدم في مجال التنفيذ ههذه الاستفاده تتحقق اذا تفضل الاخوه بتزويدنا بما نحتاج اليه من مهارات اجتماعيه و ايضا معلومات هندسيه و انا هنا لا اتحدث عن مبادئ هندسيه بل اتحدث عن خطوات و كيفيه اتمام كل من مراحل تنفيذ المنشاء و كيفيه استلام كل مرحله .
تكلمنا كثيرا عن المهارات الاجتماعيه و السمات الشخصيه دعونا من الان فصاعدا نركز فقط علي المعلومات الهندسيه خصوصا ان كل مايدرسه الطالب في سنوات الدراسه لا يتطرق كثيرا لجانب التنفيذ فعلي سبيل المثال لم اسمع طوال 5 سنوات دراسه في كليه الهندسه كلمه (خنزيره) او (شيرب)او ولم اتعلم كيفيه استلام الاساسات او الاعمده اوالتشطيبات او....او.... , اتمني ان يكون الهدف من المشاركات في هذا الموضوع محاوله تقليل حجم هذه الثغره عند المهندس حديث التخرج الموشك علي العمل بمجال التنفيذ


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 يوليو 2008)

اسمحولنا ان نبدأ من الصفر ( زي ما بيقول الانجليز let`s start from scratch ) .
مهندس استلم عمله في اول يوم له في موقع لمنشاء هيكلي من الخرسانه المسلحه و بعد الاتطلاع علي رسومات المشروع و دفتر الكميات و كل وثائق المشروع نبدأ بقا الشغل العملي: 
- اعتقد ان اول خطوه يفترض ان تكون عمل الخنزيره و الميزانيه الشبكيه داخل الموقع.
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين نقل خبراتهم التنفيذيه في هذه النقطه بالتحديد قبل الانتقال لنقطه جديده و تذكروا انكم تخاطبوا مهندسين يمتلكون كل المعلومات اللازمه فيما يتعلق بالتصميم , لكن معلوماتهم عن التنفيذ = صفر
اتمني مشاركه من كل اصحاب الخبره و جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع 
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## مهندسة رضى (24 أغسطس 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طالب ب3 مدنى بس بشتغل فى الهندسه والمقاولات من 6 سنين .....أخوك أحمد جليدان من مصر


 
_:86::86::86:_

_ممكن توضيح اكتر يا هندسه _

_يعنى انت بتنزل من وانت فى ثااااااااااااااانوى :10::10::10:_


_انا مش فاهمه حاااااااااااااااجه:18::18::18:_


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مشاركات رائعة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

جليدان حبيب قلبي انت هنا ياد
كلمني ياد على الخاص علشان أضيفك وحشني 
المهندسة رضى متستغربيش 
ده واحد معنا في الدفعة ولكن عاد السنة اكثر من مرة بسبب اهتمامه بالعملي والموقع والتنفيذ........الخ


----------



## مهندسة رضى (24 أغسطس 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> المهندسة رضى متستغربيش
> ده واحد معنا في الدفعة ولكن عاد السنة اكثر من مرة بسبب اهتمامه بالعملي والموقع والتنفيذ........الخ


 

بجد ولا هزاااااااااااااااار


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

لا.............. بجد طبعا


----------

